# Grundlegendes zum Thema TFT Kauf



## cuby (31. Dezember 2004)

Hiho,
Da hier alle paar Tage die selbe Frage gestellt wird, nämlich welches der richtige TFT für einen ist, und ich vor knapp einem Monat vor der selben Entscheidung stand, dachte ich, dass ein etwas verallgemeinerter Thread nicht schlecht wäre 

Hierzu habe ich den Thread in 3 Abschnitte unterteilt:
-> 1. Nachteile der Technologie
-> 2. Ausstattung
-> 3. Die Panels

*Nachteile der Technologie*

Will man sich einen TFT kaufen, sollte man sich auch erst einmal die Nachteile der TFT Technologie vor Augen führen und in etwa abwägen, ob man damit leben kann, oder evtl. nicht doch besser zu einem CRT Moni greift:

1. Das leidige Thema Schlieren bzw. Reaktionszeit: 
Die Einen sehen sie auch bei einem 8ms Modell, die Anderen hingegen nicht. Hier sollte man auch nicht zu sehr auf die angegeben Reaktionszeiten verlassen, doch dazu später mehr.
Jeder hat halt ein anderes Empfinden von Schlieren bzw. der Bewegungsunschärfe.

2. Die Interpolation bzw. native Auflösung:
Jeder TFT hat eine sogenannte native Auflösung; bei 17" und 19" ist es meist 1280 x 1024.
Falls man jedoch eine Auflösung unter der nativen auswählt, muss das Bild vom TFT interpoliert werden -> es wird unschärfer.
Am stärksten merkt man dies im Windows Betrieb, da die Schrift dann durch die Unschärfe schwer lesbar wird.
Die Interpolationsqualität ist aber von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich
-> siehe auch
prad.de Lexikonsartikel

3. Blickwinkel:
Vor allem TN Panels haben mit einem eher mäßigen Blickwinkel zu kämpfen, so dass es bei seitlicher Betrachtung zu Farbverfälschungen kommen kann.

4. Ausleuchtung:
Bei TFTs gibt es meist eine hohe Serienstreuung, sodass die Ausleuchtung auch innerhalb einer Modellreihe sehr unterschiedlich ist.
Bei meinem TFT sind z.B. bei schwarzem Bild die Ecken etwas heller, als der Rest.
Aber damit kann ich gut leben, vllt. hätte das Austauschmodell ja eine noch schlechtere Ausleuchtung?!

5. Pixelfehler:
Bei der Produktion eines TFTs kann es technologiebedingt zu Pixelfehlern kommen, dies ist nicht zu vermeiden. So kann es z.B. dazu kommen, dass ein Pixel permanent leuchtet.
Wer auf einen Pixelfehlerfreien TFT besteht, sollte (um sich und dem Händler Umtauschorgien zu ersparen) sich nach einem I-Net Händler mit Pixelfehlerfrei Garantie umsehen (gibts bei mindfactory z.B. für 20 Euro) oder halt zu einem lokalen Händler gehen, bei dem er den TFT vor Kauf selbst überprüfen kann.
Doch dazu sollte gesagt sein, dass Pixelfehler auch nach der Produktion also im Betrieb auftreten können.
Aber kein Grund zur Panik, die meisten Pixelfehler fallen einem nicht auf, solange man nicht z.B. bei DVD Gucken vorm Bildschirm klebt, um sich an dem PF zu stören 
-> siehe auch prad.de Lexikonsartikel


*Ausstattung*

Kann man über diese Nachteile hinwegsehen, sollte man sich genauere Gedanken über die Ausstattung machen:

1. Welche Bilddiagonale?
Da 19" und 17" fast immer dieselbe native Auflösung (1280x1024) haben, ist es eine Frage des Geschmacks...
Ich bin von 17" auf 19" TFT gewechselt, und muss sagen, dass ich sehr überrascht war, wie groß die Schrift auf einmal ist, und will meinen 19" auf keinen Fall wieder hergeben. Aber  gleichzeitig sollte man auch erwähnen, dass für mich mit dem 17" ein problemloses Arbeiten möglich war^^

2. DVI Eingang oder nicht?
IMO verschenkt man mit einem TFT ohne DVI Eingang unnötig Bildqualität, da bei einer analogen Verbindung es vor allem auf die Qualität des Analogen Ausgangs der Grafikkarte, und auf das Kabel bzw. irgendwelche Störquellen ankommt.
Bei DVI ist es hingegen auf Grund der digitalen Technologie sehr einfach:
Entweder es kommt ein superscharfes Bild, oder es kommt überhaupt keins...
Da die Qualität der analogen Ausgänge der Grakas unterschiedlich ist, lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen, wie hoch der Qualitätsverlust ist.
Außerdem entfällt bei einer DVI Verbindung ein Justieren des Bildes, was bei den meisten TFTs aber durch einen Auto Adjust Knopf gelöst wurde, weswegen es eher zu vernachlässigen ist.
Jeder sollte für sich entscheiden, ob er einen eventuellen Qualitätsverlust aufgrund des Fehlenden DVI Eingang in Kauf nimmt.

3. Sonstige Ausstattungsmerkmale
- Höhenverstellung: Ich komm' ganz gut ohne aus, da fast alle TFTs nach vorne bzw. hinten neigbar sind. Wer allerdings häufig auf LANs geht, wo die Tische unterschiedlich hoch sind, dürfte eine Höhenverstellung als recht praktisch betrachten.
- Pivot: Pivot heißt, dass man den TFT um 90 Grad drehen kann, so sind z.B. manche Office Arbeiten komfortabler, da man bei einem Brief z.B. nicht lange scrollen muss.
- Garantie: Alle bekannteren Hersteller (Acer, Iiyama, BenQ etc.) bieten eine 3 Jahres Vor Ort Garantie auf den TFT.
Bei manchen Herstellern gibt's einen Austausch, bei Acer z.B. bekommt man eine UPS Marke, womit der TFT kostenlos abgeholt wird, bei Acer repariert wird, und dann wieder zurückkommt.


*Die unterschiedlichen Panels*

Dies ist denke ich mal der wichtigste Punkt, da hier auch Sachen wie z.B. Blickwinkel und Reaktionszeit hingehören.

Da sich dieser Thread mehr an die Zockergemeinde richtet, lasse ich die VA Panels wegen der eher schlechten Reaktionszeit außen vor.

Bleiben also noch 2 übrig:

- TN Panel:

TN Panels werden in den meisten "Zocker TFTs" aufgrund der schnellen Reaktionszeit und des relativ günstigen Preisen verbaut. Doch die Reaktionszeit hängt stark von den jeweiligen Farbwechseln ab. Die Hersteller geben die Zeit an, die der TFT von schwarz auf weiß benötigt. Bei anderen Farbwechseln grün auf rot o.ä. ist der Wert sehr viel höher, meist zwischen 20ms und 30ms. Weswegen die vom Hersteller angegebene Zeit in der Praxis nicht zu erreichen ist.
Außerdem haben TN Panels den Nachteil, dass sie einen eher mäßigen Blickwinkel haben, und somit die Farben schnell verfälschen, falls man von der Seite auf den TFT guckt.
Zudem haben TN Panels kein "richtiges" Schwarz, sondern eher einen sehr dunklen Grauton.

- S-IPS Panel:

Bei S-IPS Paneln ist die Reaktionszeit sehr konstant, weswegen man die auf den ersten Blick recht hohe Reaktionszeit auch in der Praxis erreicht.
Im Gegensatz zu den TN- besitzen S-IPS Panel einen sehr hohen Blickwinkel, der fast (aber nur fast) schon mit einem CRT Monitor zu vergleichen ist.

Als Faustregel würde ich sagen, dass ein S-IPS TFT mit angegebenen 25ms in etwa so schnell ist wie ein TN Panel mit angegebenen 16ms.



*Fazit:* Bei Fragen wie "Welchen TFT soll ich kaufen?" habe ich meist das Gefühl, dass nach der eierlegenden Wollmichsau gefragt wird, doch die gibt es (noch) nicht. Der TFT Kauf hängt sehr stark von den eigenen Anforderungen ab. Für den Hardcore 24/7 Gamer kommt (wenn überhaupt) wahrscheinlich nur ein TFT mit TN Panel in Frage. Wer oft zu mehreren DVDs guckt, greift wahrscheinlich auf Grund des hohen Blickwinkels zu einem TFT mit S-IPS.
Für den, der gerne beides macht, gilt es Kompromisse einzugehen: Enweder ein TFT mit möglichst wenig Schlieren oder einen mit hohem Blickwinkel.

Ich persönlich habe mit dem Iiyama ProLite E481S-B meinen Traum TFT gefunden, da er für mich am besten meine Bedürfnisse vereint 

Falls wer Fragen hat, einfach hier rein posten 

MfG,
cuby


----------



## D0N-ImperiA (31. Dezember 2004)

fein   

somit dürften hoffentlich die vielen anfragen über TFTs zurückgehen...

ich persönlich hab mich für den benQ fp937s+ (vermutlich imho einer der besten zocker TFTs) entschieden. habe ihm im einem großen hardware discounter sein bild getestet und war zufrieden mit, und mit knapp 400€ bei mindfactory ist er auch vom preis her ok...   soviel von mir dazu

mfg don


----------



## Killtech (31. Dezember 2004)

Schönes Posting. Dadurch bekommt man einen ganz guten Überblick zum Thema TFTs. Da in letzer Zeit immer mehr Leute auf einen TFT umsteigen und regelmäßig Threads dazu aufgemacht werden, ist dieser hier eine willkommene Hilfe. 

Zu erwähenen wären allerdings noch einige Punkte:

- Native Auflösung und die Hardware: Wie schon erwähnt haben alle TFTs eine native Auflösung. Bei 17 und 19 Zöllern ist diese üblicherweise 1280x1024. Im Windows-Betrieb stellt dies auch keine Hürde dar, aber wenn es um's Gaming geht, ist es ein ganz entscheidender Faktor. Wenn die Bildqualität unter einer mäßigen Interpolation nicht leiden soll, dann sollte auch in Spielen mit der nativen Auflösung gezockt werden. Bei aktuellen "Edel-Shootern" wie z.B. Far Cry, Doom 3, Half Life 2 usw. ist es allerdings recht schwierig, da nur die Minderheit z.B. eine GeForce 6800 Ultra oder Radeon X800XT im System verbaut hat. Somit ist es vielen nicht möglich in dieser Auflösung zu spielen und so muss daran herumgeschraubt werden. Bevor man sich nun einen TFT kauft sollte man sich darüber also im klaren sein. Ist man im Besitz eines High-End Systems so muss man sich eh keine Gedanken darüber machen. Mit einem Standard-System muss man den Verlust an Bildqualität zu Gunsten ordentliches FPS hinnehmen.

- Lebensdauer von TFTs: TFTs neigen nach langer Betriebszeit an Helligkeit zu verlieren. Da besonders die enorme Helligkeit ein großer Pluspunkt ist, ist es natürlich schade drum. Allerdings lässt sich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nachträglich austauschen, sodass danach wieder ein ein gewohntes Bild dargestellt werden kann.

Und für heute reicht das mal.... 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## TheNitroRider (31. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines BenQ  T903 und stelle bei einer Reaktionszeit von 16ms eine minimalste Bewegungsunschärfe fest. Da ich aber kein Counterstrike-Mutant oder so bin, den das beim Ausschießen von Augen auf 18 km stören könnte, bin ich froh über das große Bild!  

Ich hab allerdings eine andere Frage: Logischerweise sehen alle Spiele bei der Auflösung 1280x1024 oder so am besten aus. 
Und jetzt kommts: Wieso ruckeln die Spiele nicht, wenn ich die Auflösung derartig nach oben setze? HalfLife2 läuft genau so flüssig wie auf 1024x786!
Von früheren Zeiten schwebt mir noch ein Spiele-Dogma vor Augen: Je höher die Auflösung, desto krasser das Geruckel.

PS: An meinem System kann es glaub ich nicht liegen, weil das nun wirklich nicht so toll ist.


----------



## cuby (31. Dezember 2004)

TheNitroRider am 31.12.2004 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines BenQ  T903 und stelle bei einer Reaktionszeit von 16ms eine minimalste Bewegungsunschärfe fest. Da ich aber kein Counterstrike-Mutant oder so bin, den das beim Ausschießen von Augen auf 18 km stören könnte, bin ich froh über das große Bild!
> 
> Ich hab allerdings eine andere Frage: Logischerweise sehen alle Spiele bei der Auflösung 1280x1024 oder so am besten aus.
> Und jetzt kommts: Wieso ruckeln die Spiele nicht, wenn ich die Auflösung derartig nach oben setze? HalfLife2 läuft genau so flüssig wie auf 1024x786!
> ...



Ich denke das kommt auch viel auf's Game selber an, wie hoch der Geschwindigkeitsverlust bei einer höheren Auflösung ist...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Dezember 2004)

TheNitroRider am 31.12.2004 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab allerdings eine andere Frage: Logischerweise sehen alle Spiele bei der Auflösung 1280x1024 oder so am besten aus.
> Und jetzt kommts: Wieso ruckeln die Spiele nicht, wenn ich die Auflösung derartig nach oben setze? HalfLife2 läuft genau so flüssig wie auf 1024x786!
> Von früheren Zeiten schwebt mir noch ein Spiele-Dogma vor Augen: Je höher die Auflösung, desto krasser das Geruckel.


Das hängt von Spiel zu Spiel ab. Es kommt ja immer auf die Hardware und das Game an. Bei einigen Spielen ist die CPU wichtiger und bei andern die Graka. So kann man z.B. in einem CPU lastigen Game auch durchaus die Auflösung erhöhen und es ruckelt nicht.
Sollte die CPU aber beispielsweise zu langsam für das Game sein, dann ruckelt es mitunter in 640 genauso wie in 1024.


----------



## Harlekin (31. Dezember 2004)

cuby am 31.12.2004 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *Die unterschiedlichen Panels*
> 
> Dies ist denke ich mal der wichtigste Punkt, da hier auch Sachen wie z.B. Blickwinkel und Reaktionszeit hingehören.
> 
> ...



Was noch anzufügen ist:
TN-Panels haben auch oft Probleme mit der richtigen darstellung von Farben, auch wenn man direkt draufguckt.
D.H. die Farbe rot kann bei TN-Panels schon mal orange sein.
Nach C´T scheint das z.T. recht auffällig zu sein. Bildbearbeitung soll deswegen "etwas" erschwert werden   

VA und IPS Panels sollen deutlich Farbtreuer sein.
Das kann nur durch eine gute "justierung" seitens des Herstellers aufgewogen werden. Kostet aber auch entsprechen mehr.

Nichts desto trotz führt bei Gamer nichts an einem TFT mit TN-Panel vorbei.


Was mich interessiert ist, wie weit die Technologie bei Organischen LC-Displays vorangeschritten ist...


----------



## cuby (31. Dezember 2004)

*Kleine Kaufberatung*

Hier mal eine kleine Auflistung spieletauglicher TFTs (alle mit DVI Eingang) 


*17" Klasse:* (alle mit TN Panel)

- BenQ FP783
_(Kontrast: 500:1 • Helligkeit: 300cd/m² • Reaktionszeit: 12ms)_
- Iiyama ProLite E435S
_(Kontrast: 350:1 • Helligkeit: 350cd/m² • Reaktionszeit: 10ms)_
- Samsung SyncMaster 172X-TFT
_(Kontrast: 500:1 • Helligkeit: 270cd/m² • Reaktionszeit: 12ms • Höhenverstellbar)_


*19" Klasse:*

TN Panel:
- ViewSonic VX912 
_(Kontrast: 500:1 • Helligkeit: 250 cd/m² • Reaktionszeit: 12 ms)_
- BenQ FP937s+
_(Kontrast: 700:1 • Helligkeit: 300cd/m² • Reaktionszeit: 8ms)_
- Hyundai ImageQuest L90D+
_(Kontrast: 700:1 • Helligkeit: 300cd/m² • Reaktionszeit: 8ms • Pivot • Höhenverstellbar)_

S-IPS Panel:
- Iiyama ProLite E481S
_(Kontrast: 400:1 • Helligkeit: 250cd/m² • Reaktionszeit: 25ms)_
- Fujitsu Siemens P19-1A
_(Kontrast: 400:1 • Helligkeit: 250cd/m² • Reaktionszeit: 25ms • Pivot • Höhenverstellbar)_


----------



## mako371 (2. Januar 2005)

- Iiyama ProLite E435S
den hab ich,ist süüüper zum spielen und fernsehschauen
läuft am dvi kabel wird digital angesteuert
bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## CPR289 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				cuby am 31.12.2004 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal eine kleine Auflistung spieletauglicher TFTs (alle mit DVI Eingang)
> 
> 
> *17" Klasse:* (alle mit TN Panel)
> ...



welcher ist denn besser?????????????????????
der benq FP 937s+
oder der Hyundai Image Quest L90D+   

und was heist Pivot?????


----------



## Thomsn (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				CPR289 am 02.01.2005 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> und was heist Pivot?????



Guck mal, im ersten Posting. 

Gruß Thomsn


----------



## cuby (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				CPR289 am 02.01.2005 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> welcher ist denn besser???
> der benq FP 937s+
> oder der Hyundai Image Quest L90D+


Da beide das gleiche Panel verwenden, sollte es in der Bildqualität keine Unterschiede geben...
Der Hyundai ist durch Höhenverstellung und Pivot allerdings ein bisschen besser ausgestattet, aber auch ein wenig teurer.


----------



## CPR289 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				Thomsn am 02.01.2005 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> CPR289 am 02.01.2005 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sorry hab ich übersehen


----------



## PowerTower (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Wirklich super gemacht, habe im letzten Jahr in Informatik eine Präsentation über TFT's gemacht, und nen kurzen, verständlichen Vortrag drüber gehalten. Werde die demnächst hier mit zum Download freigeben, für den der's haben möchte. Im Großen und Ganzen steht aber das gleiche drin wie hier.

Noch ein kleiner Tip von mir. Ich durfte mir zu Weihnachten einen TFT wünschen in der Preisklasse um 300 Euro und da habe ich mich für den Xerox XL775D entschieden. Ein 17" TFT mit 16ms, konnte bis heute keine Schlieren feststellen. Hat DVI-Eingang und sowohl DVI als auch VGA Kabel (beides sehr gut verarbeitet) liegen dem Monitor bei. Besonders elegant sieht die 2mm starke Glasplatte aus. Also ich hätte nie gedacht dass ne Firma, die hauptsächlich durch Drucker bekannt geworden ist, so nen guten Monitor herstellen kann. Und das für unschlagbar günstige 280 Euro inklusive Versandkosten (und das mit DVI!)


----------



## Marscel (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Alles zum Trotz. Ein TFT wird mir trotz einzelner vielleicht sehr guten Ausnahmen nicht unter die Haube kommen, zumindest solange nicht, wie der Großteil immer noch nicht ganz tauglich ist.

Ich selber habe schon 3 (4, wenn ich den einen Fernseher dazuzähle) TFTs erlebt, die entweder ein viel zu dunkles Ergebnis ablieferten, schlierten, trotz 4:3 (und 4:3 konformen Monitor) Auflösug sehr unscharf waren, nach ein paar Grad Sichtwinkelunterschied schon schwerste Farbveränderungen gehabt haben oder schlicht und einfach nicht tauglich sind, Spiele mit hoher Geschwindigkeit, die auch hohe Präzision erfordern, vernünftig darzustellen.

Wer denkt, ich hätte da lediglich Fehlgriffe getan, nein, gerade vor ein paar Tagen war ich im Media Markt und hab auf deren Sortiment von ca. 20 verschiedenen TFTs eine Shrek 2-DVD gesehen. Ganze 1,5 Monitore haben mich überzeugt (bei dem einem war die Helligkeit zu gering) von den 20 Stück, die man alle bequem einsehen konnte! Da war das Bild klar, schlierenfrei, hell genug, mit hohem Kontrast, farbverlustfrei und aus mehreren Winkeln gut einsehbar (und mit entsprechend 750 € auch nicht gerade billig, 17", Marke und Modell habe ich mir nicht gemerkt).

Und auch die anderen Monitore waren nicht gerade in dem Preisbereich, wo man noch sagen könnte, ok, nein (vielleicht auch wegen MM) einfach nur teuer, nicht preiswert für mein Auge.

Solange sich das nicht ändert, werde ich nur CRTs kaufen, bei denen ich nach gleichen Kriterien aussortiere, mit dem Unterschied, dass diese im Schnitt öfters meine Bedingungen erfüllen und günstiger sind (nicht billiger).

DVi hin oder her, da es ab und zu Pixelfehler gibt (auch wenn die Qualiät adäquat besser sein mag - vor ein paar Monaten auch live erlebt, sehr nervig bei Filmen, die viele dunkle Flächen haben) überzeugt mich das auch nicht so richtig, trotz Rückgaberecht.

Wer keinen Platz für einen (17/19") CRT hat, da kann ich das irgendwo noch verstehen.

Tut mir Leid, aber von dieser Haltung kriegt mich keiner rum, ich habe in letzter Zeit zu viel Mist, insbesondere, was TV und Audio angeht, erwischt, dass jetzt handverlesen wird.


----------



## PowerTower (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				Marscel am 03.01.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> DVi hin oder her, da es ab und zu Pixelfehler gibt (auch wenn die Qualiät adäquat besser sein mag - vor ein paar Monaten auch live erlebt, sehr nervig bei Filmen, die viele dunkle Flächen haben) überzeugt mich das auch nicht so richtig, trotz Rückgaberecht.


Und damit ich der Gefahr aus dem Weg gehe habe ich mir meinen direkt im Laden vorführen lassen mit komplettem Pixelfehlertest. Hab einen der besseren Sorte erwischt, nicht ein einziges fehlerhaftes Pixel und da musst ich natürlich zugreifen.  Ich war vorher auch viel gewohnt, also hatte nen super Siemens Nixdorf 17" Monitor mit 100 Hz und erste Sahne Bild und ich muss sagen der TFT steht dem in Nix nach, außer dass ich die olle Glasscheibe nicht schlierenfrei kriege, blöde Glasreiniger...


----------



## SAM_2002 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				PowerTower am 03.01.2005 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ...außer dass ich die olle Glasscheibe nicht schlierenfrei kriege, blöde Glasreiniger...




ähm - viell. führt mal jemand noch paar pflegetips für TFTs mit ein... soweit mir bekannt, steht im handbuch zum TFT sogar drin, das das ding nicht mit irgendwelchen reinigern zu säubern sei...


----------



## Killtech (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

- *Wie pflege ich meinen TFT-Monitor richtig?*

Zuerst sollte auf der Homepage oder in der Betriebsanleitung des Herstellers nachgeschaut werden, was dieser rät.

Die beste Möglichkeit ist, den Bildschirm mit einem feuchten Microfasertuch zu reinigen, wenn Flecken entfernt werden sollen. Das Tuch sollte nur mit lauwarmen Wasser befeuchtet werden und stark ausgewrungen sein, in keinem Fall nass! Spühlmittel oder andere Reinigungsmittel sind nicht zu empfehlen! Für Staub ist ein weiches trockenes Tuch (z.B. Brillenreinigungstuch) bestens geeignet. Zu beachten ist, dass die Monitoroberfläche sehr empfindlich ist und sehr leicht zerkratzen kann. Die Oberfläche von LCD-Displays besteht aus einem relativ weichen Kunststoff und kann daher leicht zerkratzen. Die meisten Flachbildschirme sind zudem mit einer Antireflex-Beschichtung versiegelt, welche durch unsachgemässe Reinigung ebenfalls beschädigt werden kann (z.B. Abkratzen von Schmutz mit dem Bleistift, Fingern oder Schraubenzieher, bzw. durch scharfe Reinigungsmittel etc.). Bei der Reinigung darf kein zu starker Druck auf die Oberfläche ausgeübt werden, auch um zu vermeiden, dass durch Staubkörnchen Kratzer entstehen. Bei starken Verschmutzungen kann eventuell auch Isopropyl-Alkohol verwendet werden (kein normaler Alkohol!). Keinesfalls dürfen Lösungsmittel wie Brennsprit, Benzin, Azeton, Aethyl-Alkohol (=normaler Alkohol) verwendet werden. Im Zweifelsfall wenden man sich am besten an den Hersteller oder Händler.

_Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Prad._ 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Shacure (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Hi !

Stehe vor einer schweren Entscheidung, entweder ein 17" TFT mit DVI oder ein 19" TFT ohne DVI ?! PReisunterschied nur 30 €.

Ich würde den TFT dann für den normalen Office Betireb benutzen bzw. ab und zu zum Spielen.

Ist DVI wichtiger als die Größe eines Displays ? Weil ein 19" ja nicht grade klein ist...

Meint ihr das DVI pflicht ist ? oder sollte ich in meinem Fall darauf verzichten ?!

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Der-Macianer

P.S.: Die Daten der TFTs :

19"er :

V7 Videoseven L19PS
19 " LCD/ analog/ MVA Panel/ silber-schwarz/ 500 :1/ 300 cd/m?/ horiz.: 170 °/ vert.: 170 °/ 21 ms/ 1280 x 1024/ Speaker/ TCO99/ Pixelfehlerklasse: II/ D-sub 15 pol./ 4,6 kg netto/ CE, ISO 13406-2, TÜV-GS/ Netzteil: extern

17"er :

Xerox XL775D : Black
Analoge Schnittstelle, Ultra-Flaches- Design, Dual Eingang/17.0" Viewable Active Matrix TFT/140 Degrees/16ms/450:1/1280x1024@75Hz


----------



## Thomsn (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Hallo.

Ich bräuchte mal ne Info.

Im Moment hab ich nen 17" CRT Monitor.
Die Bildschirmdiagonale ist ca. 40 cm.
Jetzt hab ich schon öfter mit dem Gedanken gespielt, auf einen TFT umzusteigen.

Für mich stellt sich die Frage 15" oder 17"?

Fakt ist, ich kaufe mir eher selten neue Hardware und deswegen ist ein dauerhafter Betrieb in 1280x1024 ( was ja bei nem 17" TFT Standard ist, glaube ich ) so ne Sache.
Die Auflösung dann einfach auf 1024x768 setzen ist ja auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Dann würde natürlich ein 15" TFT passen ( dachte ich so ).
Ging also zu Saturn, um mir welche anzuschaun.
Allerdings war ich dort, von der relativ kleinen Größe, doch überrascht.

Und nun die eigentliche Frage:

Kam es mir nur so vor, oder war die Bildschrmdiagonale doch en ganzes Stück kleiner, als bei meinem CRT ( 40 cm )?
Sagt man nicht eigentlich, ein 15" TFT sei genauso groß, wie ein 17" CRT?

Gruß Thomsn


----------



## Vordack (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				Thomsn am 06.01.2005 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal ne Info.
> 
> ...



Ich kann Dir nur sagen ich habe einen 19" CRT, habe mir neulich einen 19" TFT gekauft und bei dem war die Bildschirmdiagonale bedeutend größer als auf dem CRT, die Schrift war um vieles großer.


----------



## baal512 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				Thomsn am 06.01.2005 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal ne Info.
> 
> ...



15 Zoll TFT ist in etwa so gross wie ein 17 Zoll CRT, 17 Zoll fast wie 19 zoll CRT . Die Betonung liegt auf FAST und eigentlich ist sie nich grösser, sondern du siehst nur mehr davon ! Beim CRT liegt ein grosser Teil der Bildröhre noch hinter dem Rändern des Gehäuse. Dies ist beim TFT nicht der Fall. ERGO, du siehst mehr von der Bildröhre. Das ist der eigentliche Grund. Die Bildröhre ist an für sich gleich gross. Eigentlich hat ein (guter)TFT gegenüber einem CRT FAST nur Vorteile. Gut , einige sehen anscheinend ständig schlieren. Aber wer behauptet die Farben wären beim CRT besser der hat entweder ein Profi-CRT für 5000 Euro und mehr oder er ist farbenblind oder er hat ein wirklich schlechten TFT. Ich kann mir auch  nich vorstellen, das einer von euch ein Densitometer(kostet um die 3000 Euro)
zu Hause hat und jede Woche seinen CRT neu kalibriert oder die richtige Farbtemperatur eingestellt hat. Wenn dem doch so ist, hut ab !


----------



## Prosumer (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

seit es spieletaugliche 19"TFTs gibt, besteht kein Grund mehr sich noch einen CRT zu holen,...

ich hatte einen guten (800.-)19"CRT, und selbst der hat keine Chance gegen einen guten TFT   

weiterer, sehr zu empfehlender 19"TFT: *SONY HS94P*


----------



## PowerTower (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

@SAM und Killtech:

Ich glaub ihr meint normale TFT's. Da meiner nun aber über dem eigentlichen Panel noch eine richtige Glasplatte (original Siliciumoxid) hat sollte die eigentlich mit Glasreiniger sauber zu kriegen sein...

Glasreiniger gehört doch auf Glas oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Killtech (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				PowerTower am 06.01.2005 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> @SAM und Killtech:
> 
> Ich glaub ihr meint normale TFT's. Da meiner nun aber über dem eigentlichen Panel noch eine richtige Glasplatte (original Siliciumoxid) hat sollte die eigentlich mit Glasreiniger sauber zu kriegen sein...
> 
> Glasreiniger gehört doch auf Glas oder etwa nicht?


Ja, ich sprach von normalen TFTs mit einer Kunsstoffscheibe als Schirm. Im Handbuch zu deinem TFT müsste doch drinstehen, wie dieser zu reinigen ist. Wirf am besten einen Blick da rein.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## PowerTower (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Ne steht leider nix drin und der Verkäufer sagte mir auch dass ich bedenkenlos zu Glasreiniger greifen kann. Es wird ja auch sauber wenn Staub oder so drauf ist, aber durch den schwarzen Hintergrund wirkt alles total verschmiert... Naja is ja auch egal hauptsache das Teil macht ein gutes Bild.


----------



## suckmyrocket (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Ich habe mir neulich den Samsung SyncMaster 913N rausgelassen.

19" und ich bin absolut zufrieden damit 
Mit 8ms und 800:1 Kontrast  sehr scharfes Farbtreues und vorallem schlierenfreies Bild. 
Die Helligkeit und das Gamma musste ich soweit runterschrauben wies nur ging , sonst hätte es mich verbeamt^^.  
Der Blickwinkel ist auch i.O.:  bis 180° neigt sich die Farbtreue leicht ins sepia.
Hat zwar nur eine normale VGA-Schnittstelle aber wofür gibt es 5-polige VGA-Kabel, doppelt  geflochten abgeschirmt mit zwischenverstärkern


----------



## Sprayer (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				PowerTower am 07.01.2005 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne steht leider nix drin und der Verkäufer sagte mir auch dass ich bedenkenlos zu Glasreiniger greifen kann. Es wird ja auch sauber wenn Staub oder so drauf ist, aber durch den schwarzen Hintergrund wirkt alles total verschmiert... Naja is ja auch egal hauptsache das Teil macht ein gutes Bild.




ich habe auch immer so ein verschmiertes bild, das liegt bei mir an den nikotin was sich überall absetzt  .

ps: bei manchen monitoren/tv geräten darf man trotzdem nicht mit scharfen reinigern auf die glasoberfläche weil man sonst die entspiegelung die auf der fläche aufgetragen ist zerstört.hatte mir mal nen radio fernseher technik fritze gesagt.


----------



## benny301289 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

gibt es adapter für             analog (graka) --> DVI (TFT)            ????

zweie frage: taugen die etwas oder  ist das eine unausgereifte oder einfach schlecht umsetzbare Technik ??? falls sie was taugen wo finde ich so etwas ?

Benny


----------



## PowerTower (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				benny301289 am 09.01.2005 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es adapter für             analog (graka) --> DVI (TFT)            ????
> 
> zweie frage: taugen die etwas oder  ist das eine unausgereifte oder einfach schlecht umsetzbare Technik ??? falls sie was taugen wo finde ich so etwas ?
> 
> Benny


Soweit mir bekannt gibt es nur DVi --> VGA Adapter aber keinen VGA --> DVI Adapter. Wozu auch? Eigentlich hat jeder TFT noch nen VGA Anschluss und da macht es wenig Sinn das Signal vom VGA Ausgang über die DVI Leitung zu schicken - die Qualität wäre dadurch auch nicht besser.


----------



## zectOr (13. Januar 2005)

*Kleine Kaufberatung crt*

SO passt jetzt zwar nicht den TFT thread, aber egal... ich hab so die Vorahnung das mein 19 CRT monitor bald den Geist aufgibt ( es sind manchmal solche fehler als wenn man beim Fernseher keinen empfang hat solche von der seite kommenden dinger   is ja auch egal ich will halt nen neuen....  ) nun bin ich noch nicht bereit für einen Tft geldlich und spieleleistungsmäßig.... ich hab an einen 19° crt gedacht irgendwas von Samsung? wisst ihr da was? 

mfg zectOr


----------



## baal512 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung crt*



> zectOr am 13.01.2005 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 959NF 19"
269 Euro bei computeruniverse.de

P.S. von wegen - spieletauglich - lies dir die beiträge nochmal genau durch !


----------



## zectOr (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung crt*



			
				baal512 am 13.01.2005 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> > zectOr am 13.01.2005 14:47 schrieb:
> >
> >
> >
> ...



wenn dann  will ich aber nen 100% spieletauglichen tft aber dazu hab ich kein geld (steht auch oben   ) also muss dann ein crt her.....


----------



## PowerTower (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung crt*



			
				zectOr am 14.01.2005 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dann  will ich aber nen 100% spieletauglichen tft aber dazu hab ich kein geld (steht auch oben   ) also muss dann ein crt her.....


Naja im 17" Bereich würde es da einige geben. Haben ja den gleichen Sichtbereich wie 19" CRT's also auch schon ziemlich großes Bild. Wenn dir das reichen würde könnte man dir schon paar preiswertere Kollegen aufzählen.


----------



## zectOr (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung crt*



			
				PowerTower am 14.01.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 14.01.2005 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum wollen mir alle einen tft aufschwätzen  :-o


----------



## Harlekin (14. Januar 2005)

*Test von 19" LCDs bei Tomshardware.de*

Tomshardware hat ne kleinere Marktübersicht mit 19" TFTs online gestellt.
Habs zwar net selber gelesen, aber für Interessierte:
http://www.de.tomshardware.com/display/20050114/index.html

mfg Harlekin


----------



## PowerTower (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung crt*



			
				zectOr am 14.01.2005 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wollen mir alle einen tft aufschwätzen  :-o


Weil du gesagt hast, dass wenn du dir nen TFT holen willst der billig und spieletauglich sein muss. Deswegen kam mir die Idee dir dann auch eben einen solchen zu empfehlen ^^


----------



## Serej (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung crt*



			
				PowerTower am 14.01.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 14.01.2005 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann lass mal hören!! Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem preiswerten 17"-TFT.   

Meine GraKa ist noch eine Geforce4 MX ohne DVI-Anschluss (ich hab da noch diesen blauen Anschluss, der Name will mir permanent nicht einfallen...). Da Ich Schüler bin ist mein Budget auf ca. 400 CHF (wären so ungefähr 300 Euro) beschränkt. Ich brauch das Ding hauptsächlich zum Gamen, arbeite aber auch ab und zu daran (oftmals Bildbearbeitung im Photoshop). Gibt es da überhaupt etwas, was meinen Anforderungen entspricht, oder soll ich fürs erste noch bei meinem Crt bleiben??

Wäre dankbar für Tips!

MfG SereJ


----------



## PowerTower (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung crt*

Das blaue Ding ist der VGA Anschluss. (auch genannt analog D-Sub)

Wie gesagt ich kann den Xerox XL775D uneingeschränkt für alles empfehlen, der ist edel und trotzdem leistungsstark. Und günstig. ^^

http://graphics.tomshardware.com/display/20041123/17_lcd-27.html

Das mit der Glasplatte stimmt so eigentlich nicht, die ist entspiegelt und reflektiert auch nicht mehr als bei einem CRT. Sehr angenehmes arbeiten.

Hier noch eine Meinung und Bewertungen:
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/?sr=122438,-1

Hier kannst du den kaufen:
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a122438.html

Schon ab 270 Euro... der Monitor ist jeden Cent davon wert... Ich konnte bisher ALLES mit dem machen und ich hatte vorher 5 Jahre CRT und Schlieren oder ein schlechtes Bild war nicht festzustellen. Einfach 1a das Teil.


----------



## TBrain (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung crt*



			
				zectOr am 14.01.2005 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> PowerTower am 14.01.2005 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil mitlerweile alle im TFT-Wahn sind, und sich Vorteile herbeireden müssen um den Prei zu rechtfertigen   

Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr diesen:

http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a7482.html

CRT von Samsung gekauft. Ist günstig und hat ein super Bild. Bis jetzt konnte mich noch kein TFT so richtig überzeugen (va wegen dem Preisunterschied!) auch wenn TFTs "cool" aussehen und du vielleicht Eindruck schinden kannst.


----------



## quickschusterhibaji (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung crt*

Also ich hab seit 2 Wochen den Samsung 172x 17" TFT. Da kann mir niemand sagen, dass der nicht spieletauglich wär. Ich seh absolut keine Schlieren! Und diese Farbbrillianz und Schärfe, da erfreu ich mich jeden Tag dran. Gekostet hat mich das Teil 359€


----------



## Serej (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung crt*



			
				PowerTower am 16.01.2005 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das blaue Ding ist der VGA Anschluss. (auch genannt analog D-Sub)
> 
> Wie gesagt ich kann den Xerox XL775D uneingeschränkt für alles empfehlen, der ist edel und trotzdem leistungsstark. Und günstig. ^^
> 
> ...



Sieht wirklch edel aus und tönt auch gut, aber auf der Hochpreisinsel Schweiz kostet der gut und gerne 600.- (ca.400 Euro) -- und das überschreitet leider mein Budget  

Trotzdem danke für den Tip! Werde mal mit meinem Vater reden. Der will nämlich meiner Schwester nen Laptop kaufen, dann will ich auch was  Und schliesslich ist ja ein TFT gut für die Augen resp. fürs angenehme arbeiten 

Wäre trotzdem dankbar für weitere TFT-Tips...

MfG SereJ


----------



## Thomsn (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo.

Heute gibts im Penny-Markt      den 17" TFT Scaleoview *C17-5* von Fujitsu Simens für 229€. 
Lohnt es sich, dass ding zu kaufen?
Is der eventuell sogar spieletauglich?
Im "Datenblatt" (fals man das überhaupt so nennen kann  ) von Penny sind nur Reaktionszeit von 16ms und Kontrast vob 450:1 angegeben.

Sorry. Ich weiß, dass solche Fragen nerven können, ich hab aber echt keine Tests gefunden.

Das einzige, was ich gefunden hab, ist nen Test vom C17-*3*.
Der wurde für rundum gut und spieletauglich befunden.
Ich geh aber nicht unbedingt davan aus, dass der C17-5 jetzt der Nachfolger davon sein kann, weil der -3 in dem Test von 07/2004 noch mit 400€ drinn steht.

Noch ne Frage: Lohnt sich ein TFTauch ohne DVI-Eingang?

Für Antworten währ ich sehr dankbar.  

Gruß Thomsn


----------



## Baker79 (17. Januar 2005)

ich hätte jetzt auch ma ne frage:

ich hab mir ne GeForce 6600GT AGP von PixelView gekauft und die über DVI mit meinem TFT verbunden. ich konnte vorher übern VGA anschluss noch die bildwiederholrate einstellen, bis 75Hz, nun gehts jedoch nur mit 60Hz.

kann ich mit ner DVI verbindung die rate nicht erhöhen?

hat sich grad erledigt:
Max Auflösung: 1280x1024@60Hz

heisst das jetztt, das ich n schlechtes tft hab? oder is das normal?
(das tft war silvester ein notkauf, weil mein alter crt nicht mehr wollte, wie er soll  )

@ Thomsn

also der DVI eingang ist schon von vorteil, die bilder sind wesentlich besser, als normal, über nen D-SUB eingang


----------



## Thomsn (17. Januar 2005)

Baker79 am 17.01.2005 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thomsn
> 
> also der DVI eingang ist schon von vorteil, die bilder sind wesentlich besser, als normal, über nen D-SUB eingang



Also sieht man das mit blosem Auge.
Naja, aber schlechter als bei nem CRT doch auch nicht, oder?

Danke  

Gruß Thomsn


----------



## Baker79 (17. Januar 2005)

Thomsn am 17.01.2005 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Baker79 am 17.01.2005 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, ich hab ja das tft seit silvester und hab bis freitag letzte woche den über den D-SUB anschluss betrieben (hab ja da erst die 6600Gt gekauft  ). meine alte TI4200 hatte ja noch keinen DVI ausgang, aber die neue schon und ich muss sagen, das man den unterschied DVI<->D-SUB schon sieht, selbst mit dem blossen auge. und von nem CRT mit nem DVI eingang, ich wüsste nicht, das es sowas gibt. falls doch, verbessert mich


----------



## Thomsn (17. Januar 2005)

Baker79 am 17.01.2005 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> und von nem CRT mit nem DVI eingang, ich wüsste nicht, das es sowas gibt. falls doch, verbessert mich



Naja, das wahr auch nicht ganz so gemeint.
Ich meinte, ob das TFT Bild mit Analog-Anschluss aber wenigstens genauso gut ist wie das von nem CRT ( der ja auch Analog ist).
Ich weiß natürlich, dass es keine CRT's mit Digitalem Eingang gibt.
( zumindest hab ich noch nie was andres gehört.)  

Gruß Thomsn


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				CPR289 am 02.01.2005 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> cuby am 31.12.2004 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Leutz
Bin Grad dabei mir nen Mordsgeilen Pc zuzulegen
Hab aber nur noch 300 Euro für den Bildschirm zu verfügung
Da ich mir nen 19" LCD TFTzulegen will ist das kaum  ausreichend
Hab welche gefunden aber nur mit 25ms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Gibt es nix bessere für nen 19er??????????
Und reichen die 25ms noch für kommende Spiele wie Halo2 (PC) aus????


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				MasterChiefGamer2005 am 18.01.2005 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> CPR289 am 02.01.2005 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab da gleich noch ne Frage:
Mein Freund sagt, dass Intel
bald(1-2Jahre) 0 Ghz CPUs rausbringt Ist da was dran????????
Und warum steht in der Pc-Games dass die x800xt am besten mit 3.2-3.8Ghz-Cpus kombiniert weerden soll
Was ist denn mit den 4000+ von amd????


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				MasterChiefGamer2005 am 18.01.2005 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterChiefGamer2005 am 18.01.2005 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An deiner Stelle würde ich den Hyundai nehmen (wegen der Verstellbarkeit)
Was Pivot heißt weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Baker79 (18. Januar 2005)

Thomsn am 17.01.2005 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Baker79 am 17.01.2005 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aso, sry, mein fehler. bei mir lief das tft ja auch 2 wochen lang analog und das bild ist genauso gut/ etwas besser, als ein analog CRT. aber wie gesagt, der unterschied tft analog<->tft digital ist doch merklich zu spüren (sehen  )


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (18. Januar 2005)

Baker79 am 18.01.2005 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomsn am 17.01.2005 20:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frage Reicht 25ms für die ukunft (19")


----------



## Thomsn (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				MasterChiefGamer2005 am 18.01.2005 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Was Pivot heißt weiß ich auch nicht



Schau im ersten Posting.


----------



## cuby (18. Januar 2005)

MasterChiefGamer2005 am 18.01.2005 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Baker79 am 18.01.2005 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt auf's Panel an, siehe 1. Seite...


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (18. Januar 2005)

cuby am 18.01.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterChiefGamer2005 am 18.01.2005 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry hab keine Infos bezüglich Panels
Monitor 19´´ TFT WB TF 988 -so der Name des tfts (ebay)
Vielleicht kann mir ya yemand sagen was für Pannel der hat


----------



## benny301289 (23. Januar 2005)

In der ausgabe 02/05 von PCGH ist auf platz eins der 17" TFTs mit 449€ der Liyama Prolite E435S.
Jtzt hatte ich interresse an diesem TFT und hab mal bei 
http://www.geizhals.net/deutschland/?fs=Prolite+E435S&x=0&y=0&in=den TFT gesucht....
das ergebnis wirft bei mir eine Frage auf:
Wie kann der preis des TFTs innerhalb von einem MOnat um 200€ fallen(449€ --> 245€) wurden hier billigere Panels eingesetzt oder ist er einfach nur günstig geworden ?

Benny


----------



## cuby (25. Januar 2005)

benny301289 am 23.01.2005 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> In der ausgabe 02/05 von PCGH ist auf platz eins der 17" TFTs mit 449€ der Liyama Prolite E435S.
> Jtzt hatte ich interresse an diesem TFT und hab mal bei
> http://www.geizhals.net/deutschland/?fs=Prolite+E435S&x=0&y=0&in=den TFT gesucht....
> das ergebnis wirft bei mir eine Frage auf:
> ...



Iiyama hat die Preise für ihre TFTs gesenkt, ich denk mal, dass der E435S auch darunter gefallen ist.
btw: den E481S gibt's jetzt schon für unter 400 Euro...


----------



## Sob-Zaras (25. Januar 2005)

cuby am 31.12.2004 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> Da hier alle paar Tage die selbe Frage gestellt wird, nämlich welches der richtige TFT für einen ist, und ich vor knapp einem Monat vor der selben Entscheidung stand, dachte ich, dass ein etwas verallgemeinerter Thread nicht schlecht wäre
> 
> Hierzu habe ich den Thread in 3 Abschnitte unterteilt:
> ...




Hallo an Alle    

Als erstes bin ich mal Froh, ein durchaus informatives und präzises Posting
zu diesem Thema gefunden zu haben. Dank an Euch alle. 
Auch ich bin seit einiger Zeit  auf der Suche nach "dem" passenden TFT
Monitor. Mit "dem" mein ich - einen TFT - der sowohl für mich bezahlbar, als
auch gleichzeitig uneingeschränkt  technisch nutzbar ist.
Technisch nutzbar, wie meint der Kerl das bloß ???
Wer hier den ganzen Threat schon gelesen hat, kann sich vielleicht vorstellen
was jetzt schon kommt. Es wurden schon mehrere technische Begriffe und Zusammenhänge erläutert, dennoch vermisse ich 2 wesentliche Dinge :
a) was fressen die neuen TFT´s im Gegensatz zu den Alten an Strom
(dies wird eh nur all die jenigen interessieren die ihre Rechnungen selber zahlen müssen )
b) wie groß ist die Abhängigkeit von der Leistungsfähigkeit der CPU & GPU
(konkret als Beispiel : Durchschnittszocker - PC
CPU 2400-2800 AMD oder  vergleichbarer  Pentium
GPU  nVidea GF4200 bis GFx5700 oder vergleichbare ATI Pedant
DDR-RAM: 1GB ( PC Standart 2700 - PC 3200)
Auflösung beim Zocken  &  Frequenz
 = ab wann lohnt sich der Umstieg auf TFT bei einigermaßen FPS ???

Ich hoffe ich sprenge hiermit nicht das Limit.....  

Gruß an Alle


----------



## benny301289 (27. Januar 2005)

> Iiyama hat die Preise für ihre TFTs gesenkt, ich denk mal, dass der E435S auch darunter gefallen ist.
> btw: den E481S gibt's jetzt schon für unter 400 Euro...



für mich steht jetzt schon fest welchen tft ich kaufe....   
nein nicht den 481 aber immerhin den 435......  für 250€ testsieger bei PCGH...

ben


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (30. Januar 2005)

Da mein guter alter Monitor langsam den Geist aufgibt
(wechselt öfters automatisch in eine vollkommen verzerrte Auflösung),
mußte ich mich jetzt ebenfalls einmal nach einem passenden Ersatz erkundigen.

Und ich muss sagen, selten hat man auf der Suche nach einer passenden Computerhardware, so viele gegensätzliche Meinungen zu diversen Produkten gehört. 

Der Monitor ist eben die Hardware, die den Immersionsgrad in die Computerwelt bestimmt. Aus diesen Grund ist es bei Monitoren schwierig, irgendwelche objektiven Meinungen zu finden. Diverse Hersteller geben abenteuerliche Reatkionszeiten an, um ihre Monitore an den Mann zu bringen und die diversen Monitortests haben jeweils auch ihre gegensätzlichen Ergebnisse, die in diversen Foren heftig diskutiert werden.
Auf Empfehlungen von Usern in den unterschiedlichen Foren kann man sich auch nicht einlassen, denn die Meinungen streuen da am meisten.

Letztendlich habe ich mich für einen Monitor entschieden, für den es noch keine gegensätzlichen Meinungen gibt. Nämlich den *Benq FP91E*.

Die Herstellenangaben zur Reaktionszeit weichen zwar ab von diversen Händlerangaben, aber bei einem Kontrast von 1000:1 und eine Reaktionszeit von 8-25ms, kann er nicht so schlecht sein, für einen 19"er, den es für 420 € gibt.
Jetzt warte ich nur noch darauf, dass er bei mir irgendwann im Februar ankommt und wenn er mir dann nicht gefällt, gibt es jaimmerhin noch die 14Tage Umtauschfrist.

Trotzdem hat mir dieses Posting noch am meisten geholfen!  

mfg Dr-Zoidberg


----------



## frankyjones (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
weiss einer von euch zufällig
ob der neue Sony SDM-HS94P (der mit X-black)
ein S-IPS oder ein TN Display ist?


----------



## Marscel (31. Januar 2005)

Das Sony-Teil hat ein TN Panel, wenn man den Googleergebnissen glaubt.


----------



## Serej (31. Januar 2005)

Hat schon jemand was vom neuen BenQ gehört?? Den genauen typ weiss ich grad net  Soll der schnellste Gamer-TFT momentan sein mit ca. 8ms

Werd mal nachschauen, wie der heisst...

Zudem hab ich noch ne Frage zu folgendem Monitor; Belinea 101725 (17")
--> [/url]https://www.ultrashop.ch/shop/art.asp?id=MF99IJJ42&wf=10&wg=30&ar=111727&mx=1&sid=1&se=1

Die Reaktionszeit von 12ms tönt d...ls zweitmonitor Abhilfe schaffen??

MfG SereJ


----------



## cuby (31. Januar 2005)

Serej am 31.01.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand was vom neuen BenQ gehört?? Den genauen typ weiss ich grad net  Soll der schnellste Gamer-TFT momentan sein mit ca. 8ms
> 
> Werd mal nachschauen, wie der heisst...
> 
> ...


----------



## Leddernilpferd (31. Januar 2005)

frankyjones am 31.01.2005 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> weiss einer von euch zufällig
> ob der neue Sony SDM-HS94P (der mit X-black)
> ein S-IPS oder ein TN Display ist?




ich habe zur jahreswende auch den wechsel von crt auf tft geschafft.
und ich muss wirklich sagen, ich bin mehr als zufrieden.
habe den sony HS94P. war zwar mit 719€ recht teuer, aber ich habe es in keinster weise bereut. ein super scharfes farbenfrohes und schlierenfreies bild.
hab mit keinem spiel probleme. war zwar recht teuer, aber sein geld auch wert denke ich. der muss jetzt natürlich auch ein paar jährchen reichen.


----------



## Serej (31. Januar 2005)

cuby am 31.01.2005 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Serej am 31.01.2005 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nash-Man (5. Februar 2005)

Ich weiss nicht ob der TFT hier schon besprochen wurde.... Es geht um den  19" ViewSonic VX912 1280x1024. Ist er empfehlenswert für Spiele oder habt ihr da einen anderen in der gleichen Preiskategorie im Sinn?


----------



## cuby (5. Februar 2005)

Nash-Man am 05.02.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht ob der TFT hier schon besprochen wurde.... Es geht um den  19" ViewSonic VX912 1280x1024. Ist er empfehlenswert für Spiele oder habt ihr da einen anderen in der gleichen Preiskategorie im Sinn?


Falls dir das Design egal ist: Iiyama Pro Lite E481S, Benq FP937+, oder der neue Hyundai...


----------



## cAiL (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Hi, cooler thread...hat mich einwenig mit der materie vertraut gemacht  thx
jedoch hätt ich noch ein kleines anliegen:
bei uns gibts bei metro ab nächster woche einen 19" TFT fuer 200€ Modell: miro TD690. Viel steht in dem prospekt nicht drin, ausser reaktionszeit: 25ms und blickwinkel 170°. kann man daraus schiessen was fuer ein panel das sein muss bzw ob das fuer einen zocker wie mich auch geeignet ist? wäre cool wenn du oder jemand anders mir da helfen könnte, denn soein 19"er fuer 200 würde sich irgendwie lohnen ^^
also ab was fuer einer reaktionszeit wird es beim spielen kritisch? kann man mir zum kauf dieses tft's raten oder aus gewissen gründen eher nicht? :/
danke schonmal

-christian

edit:
ich hab grad ma die technischen daten von der hp von miro rausgesucht:
Model	miro TD690	
Panel	19" Active Matrix TFT-Display	
Arbeitsfläche (B x H)	376 x 301 mm	
Pixelabstand	0.294 mm	
Kontrastverhältnis (typ.)	700 : 1	
Leuchtdichte (typ.)	250 cd/m²	
LC-Reaktionszeit (typ.)	25 ms	
Blickwinkel (typ.)	Horizontal: 170° Vertikal: 170°	
physikalische Auflösung	1280 x 1024 @ 85 Hz	
Audio	2 integrierte Lautsprecher	
weitere Features	VESA FPMPMI (Wall Mount)	
Design	silber / silver

das dürfte weiterhelfen... ~~


----------



## cAiL (15. Februar 2005)

ich hab jetzt noch weiter recherchiert. dieser oben von mir beschriebene tft hat angeblich PVA Panels von Samsung. Mit 25ms reaktionszeit scheint mir das ziemlich lahm zu sein, besonders fuer zocker. jedoch ist der preis 200€ fuer einen 19" extrem verlockend, deshalb will ich nochmal nachfragen, was es nun genau fuer auswirkungen haben kann bei soeinem tft. was ich nun also wissen möchte, is ob man damit ohne auffällige ruckler oder so spielen kann und ob er ausserdem jedoch fuer office betrieb geeignet ist.
thx

das ding gibts ab dem 19.02. bei metro im handel (200€ = netto)


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (17. Februar 2005)

Hab grad nengeilen TFT im Visier.
20,1"
700:1
MVA-Panel
LCD-Matrix
Horizontal/Vertikal 170°
Leider nur 25msec
Reicht das für kommende Spieletitel(in Bezug auf Schlieren)
Gruß


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (17. Februar 2005)

Bildschirmbezeichnung: Belinea 102005


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (18. Februar 2005)

Hey warum antwortet keiner????


----------



## Bernd-81 (18. Februar 2005)

MasterChiefGamer2005 am 18.02.2005 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey warum antwortet keiner????



ich kann dir nur raten, meld dich bei prad.de an. mach da einen thread auf und frag die. die wissen echt alles.

ich hab da auch nen thread aufgemacht, geschrieben für was ich den tft brauch und dann kam die antwort. dann hab ich es gleich bei einem bestellt, der bei prad.de angemeldet.

Bei der Firma KUPPER   

guter Service, netter mensch. der hiess glaub Herr Zeuke  

also prad.de --> anmelden ---> fragen ---> kaufen ---> schnauze halten


----------



## jodge (20. Februar 2005)

Nash-Man am 05.02.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht ob der TFT hier schon besprochen wurde.... Es geht um den  19" ViewSonic VX912 1280x1024. Ist er empfehlenswert für Spiele oder habt ihr da einen anderen in der gleichen Preiskategorie im Sinn?



Hallo, 

mein Sohn zockt damit Shooter und ist sehr zufrieden.

Der VX 912 wurde übrigens von PCGH in Heft 1/05 getestet: Gesamtnote 2,09 - voll spieletauglich, gute bis sehr gute Farbbrillanz, sehr gute Bildschärfe über DVI, per RGB nur geringfügig schlechter.

Kritisiert wird in dem Test lediglich die Helligkeitsverteilung mit Abweichungen im Randbereich von bis zu 8 % - mein Auge sagt: Macht Nix!   

Jodge


----------



## Jim76 (20. Februar 2005)

hi ich habe diesen monitor hier:  

http://www.sony.de/ShowProduct.do?site=odw_de_DE&category=Flatpanel+LCD&product=SDM-HS73P

Hab ihn jetzt ca.1 Jahr und kann sagen das er voll spiele tauglich ist.Ich zocke damit alle aktuellen spiele. Er hat ein sehr scharfes bild. Und soweit ich das beurteilen kann nicht einen pixelfehler. Er zieht auch keine schliren egal welches spiel ich spiele. Einfach ein Geiler Bildschirm...Hat aber auch einen stolzen Preis. Doch er ist sein geld allemal wert.


----------



## Gerry (25. Februar 2005)

Leddernilpferd am 31.01.2005 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe zur jahreswende auch den wechsel von crt auf tft geschafft.
> und ich muss wirklich sagen, ich bin mehr als zufrieden.
> habe den sony HS94P. war zwar mit 719€ recht teuer, aber ich habe es in keinster weise bereut. ein super scharfes farbenfrohes und schlierenfreies bild.
> hab mit keinem spiel probleme. war zwar recht teuer, aber sein geld auch wert denke ich. der muss jetzt natürlich auch ein paar jährchen reichen.



Das Posting könnte von mir sein, Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ich habe Ende Dezember aber sogar noch 729€ im MM bezahlt.

Spitzen TFT, der übrigens auch in der 19"-TFT-Rangliste der PCGames und GameStar schon seit Monaten ganz oben steht.


----------



## Prosumer (25. Februar 2005)

Gerry am 25.02.2005 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 31.01.2005 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ditto*  

ABER es gibt den neuen *HS95P* http://www.sony.de/PageView.do?site...ection=de_DE_Press&pressrelease=1107738933614
bessere Helligkeit & Kontrast   schlechteres Design   
(diesbezügliche Angaben widersprechen sich allerdings,... 1000:1...?)

mehr Fotos unter http://www.tftshop.net/product_info.php/products_id/262


----------



## Gerry (25. Februar 2005)

Kontrast und Helligkeit sind beim Sony HS94P so gut bzw. in der Grundeinstellung schon so übertrieben, dass man die Einstellungen Helligkeit und Kontrast sowieso schon sehr weit runterregeln muss. Für mich also keine erkennbaren technischen Vorteile.

Das neue Design ist aber wirklich  
Dafür gibt es sicher keinen Design-Preis mehr.   

Der einzige Vorteil: Mit knapp 600€ ist er um fast 150€ billiger als der Vorgänger bei seiner Markteinführung.


----------



## kingston (12. März 2005)

Der neue Hyundai Imagequest L90D ist ja Testsieger in der aktuellen PCGH.
Hat den schon jemand?


----------



## snort (23. März 2005)

Manno Cube.Respekt vor deiner Einleitung!!!!!!
Hab selbst seit 1.5 Jahren nen 18 Zöllervon Sharp.War damals sauteuer.
Bin aber glücklich über soooooviel Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch


----------



## MADEMAN (22. April 2005)

Ich hab mir gestern den FP71E+ von BenQ gekauft und hab nun folgendes Problem: Der Monitor ist unten heller als oben. Das fällt eigentlich nur bei Office-Anwendungen oder beim Surfen auf, dann aber schon ziemlich stark. Ist das normal oder ein Grund zum umtauschen? Hab ansonsten keine Probleme mit dem Monitor.


----------



## Chat1000 (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Da bei meinem Röhren Monitor das Kabel defekt ist und ich es nicht geschafft habe es zu reparieren denke ich daran mir einen TFT-Monitor zu kaufen. 

Ich denk an einen 17" oder 19". Den Monitor brauche ich haupsächlich zum zocken. Ich sollt fragen welchen Kontrast ich nehmen soll und wie viel ms. 
Bei der Auflösung dachte ich an 128x1024. Muss man bei der helligkeit auf etwas achen???

 Könnt ihr mir ein paar empfehlen und helfen???
Und er sollte möglichst _*billig *_sein. 

Thx für antworten

EDIT was haltet ihr von dem TFT`? http://www.promarkt.de/online/catalog/p_detail.asp?sid=%7B4850888A%2D37E7%2D4187%2DB1D1%2D0A8F7338A10A%7D&kid=&gid=4D1D967A%2D837D%2D4590%2D92BB%2D8D3A05DFC949&cid=A68EECBC%2DA302%2D4539%2D8788%2D867B8BFC7A47&mscssid=%7B115CC2A5%2DEDCE%2D4A5F%2D8DB0%2DC3D80B076A59%7D

Und was haltet ihr von http://www.benq.de/products/LCD/?product=401&page=specifications


----------



## Zollman (16. Juni 2005)

cuby am 31.12.2004 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> Da hier alle paar Tage die selbe Frage gestellt wird, nämlich welches der richtige TFT für einen ist, und ich vor knapp einem Monat vor der selben Entscheidung stand, dachte ich, dass ein etwas verallgemeinerter Thread nicht schlecht wäre
> 
> Hierzu habe ich den Thread in 3 Abschnitte unterteilt:
> ...




Da mein alter 19" CRT Monitor Viewpoint UT09A21 (Neupreis ca. 1000€!!) den Geist aufgiebt (flackert trotz 75 HZ bei 1600x1200 Pixel, Streifen auf dem Bild, ecken flattern und das Bild ist unscharf un trodz richtiger Einstellung viel zu hell) will ich nen neuen. Soll ich nen TFT nehmen? Ich zocke manchmal (im Urlaub) sehr lange. Der Monitor muss gesund für die Augen sein, den vom 17" Philips 107E4 bekomme ich Augenschmerzen. Soll ich lieber nen Philips 109E50 nehmen? Oder den BenQ FP937s+ TFT???

Sehr guter Thread wirklich!


----------



## emule86 (17. Juni 2005)

Moin Leutz,

ich will mir nen 19" TFT kaufen und hab mich ma in Vorfeln auf unterschiedlichen Seiten umgeschaut.

Ich würde gerne den Samsung SyncMaster 913N gerne kaufen wollen. Der TFT ist der Preistip von Chip.de und hat auch ne gute Qualität.
Der 19" TFT kostet laut geizhals.at ab ca. 325€.


Was haltet ihr von diesem TFT? Könnte ihr mir nen anderen 19" TFT empfehlen, der auch etwa in dieser Preisklasse liegt?


----------



## HanFred (17. Juni 2005)

emule86 am 17.06.2005 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leutz,
> 
> ich will mir nen 19" TFT kaufen und hab mich ma in Vorfeln auf unterschiedlichen Seiten umgeschaut.
> 
> ...


der hat scheinbar keinen digitaleingang, würde ich alleine deshalb schon nicht kaufen.
ich hab mir den Hyundai L90D+ geholt, der ist nicht sehr viel teurer und ich bin eigentlich zufrieden... naja, das bild überzeugt mich noch nicht so sehr wie bei meinem alten Sony Trinitron CRT, aber der ist halt auch unerreicht.


----------



## Piccolo676 (17. Juni 2005)

HanFred am 17.06.2005 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> emule86 am 17.06.2005 10:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab auch den L90D+ und bin sehr zufrieden. keinerlei schlieren bei spielen und super bild.


----------



## gabler (5. Juli 2005)

Ich will mir diesen Viewsonic VX924 kaufen der Blickwinkel stört mich nicht weiter 
in der pc games steht, dass der 399 € kostet aber ich wohn in österreich , weiß wer wo ich sowas billig herbekomm
geizhals hat versagt 400 € wär ich schon bereit zu zahlen


----------



## DeadCanDance (22. Juli 2005)

Moin!!

Hat jemand sich zufällig den TFT beim Aldi zugelegt bzw angeschaut?? Allein von den Daten hört sich das Teil ja ganz nett an und optisch ist er auch recht nett...????? Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall mal nicht schlecht!
Was meint ihr???
(link finde ich keinen mehr... bei Medion gibts scheinbar nur ein Vorgänger)
Daten laut Prospekt:

Reaktionszeit 12ms
Kontrast: 500:1
Helligkeit 300 cd/m²
Winkel: 160°/160°
sub-d anschluß (wahrscheinlich fest verdrahtet  )
17"

199€


----------



## feneK (23. Juli 2005)

hoi,
ich weiß jetz nicht ob das in diesem 9 seiten erwähnt wurde..

aber ich hab mich heute zum kauf eines Acer AL 1715 LCDs entschlossen

bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden, auch schnellere spiele stellt er problemlos ohne schlieren dar..

nun möchte ich fragen, wie ich den bildschirm am besten reinigen sollte wenn er mal zu sehr verstaubt ist.. habt ihr vl n paar tipps für mich?


----------



## bafford (23. Juli 2005)

feneK am 23.07.2005 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> hoi,
> ich weiß jetz nicht ob das in diesem 9 seiten erwähnt wurde..
> 
> aber ich hab mich heute zum kauf eines Acer AL 1715 LCDs entschlossen
> ...



Reinigung
Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen.


----------



## feneK (23. Juli 2005)

bafford am 23.07.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> feneK am 23.07.2005 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx


----------



## MrKill (17. August 2005)

So mit meinem neuen PC habe ich nun auch meinen neuen tft  den
 BenQ FP71E+
Ich habe jetzt ma alles ausprobiert mit dem sieht einfach alles goil aus und bei spiele keine Probleme. CSS Fear BF2 alles klasse ich liebe ihn    kann ihn nur weiter emfpehlen.


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (21. August 2005)

huhu,

ich wollt keinen extra Thread aufmachen, weil ich will mit beitragen das Forum sauber zu halten   

Ich möcht , meinen 5 Jahre alten 17er Röhrenmonitor endlich gegen son TFT eintauschen, gell. Ich persönlich spiele viel, aber arbeite auch mit vielen Büroanwendungen oder gucke Videos etc.

Wos sind denn grad so die 3 besten 17er TFT-Bildschirme für Gamers und Videogucker (Helligkeit) etc.grad auf dem Markt?

Ich weiß doofe frage, aber denk mal das die hier genannten TFTs vielelicht doch schon etwas älter sind und die Technik nie stehen bleibt^^



Sorry fals die frage sinnlos ist, hab nur leider nicht so viel Plan von den Dingern.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen....


PS: axo, bissel nett aussehen wäre nicht schlecht...


----------



## razzl (22. August 2005)

Guten Tag

Da ich genug von meinem Röhrenmonitor habe, wollte ich mir demnächst einen Flachbildschrim zulegen. Bisher tendiere ich zum Viewsonic vx924. Da es nun aber vermehrt Flachbildschrime mit 4ms gibt bin ich mir unschlüssig ob ich gleich kaufen sollte oder noch Tests zu anderen 4ms Modellen abwartetn sollte, bevor ich mir einen kaufe (4ms sollten es schon sein)

Hat nun jemand eine Seite mit diveresen Tests und/oder Erfahrung mit dem vx924 oder ähnlichen Modellen und könnt ihr den/diese weiterempfehlen ?

mfg


----------



## BunGEe (24. August 2005)

razzl am 22.08.2005 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag
> 
> Da ich genug von meinem Röhrenmonitor habe, wollte ich mir demnächst einen Flachbildschrim zulegen. Bisher tendiere ich zum Viewsonic vx924. Da es nun aber vermehrt Flachbildschrime mit 4ms gibt bin ich mir unschlüssig ob ich gleich kaufen sollte oder noch Tests zu anderen 4ms Modellen abwartetn sollte, bevor ich mir einen kaufe (4ms sollten es schon sein)
> 
> ...


Schau dir mal den Testbericht hier bei  prad.de an und guck auch mal ins Forum, da findest du massig Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Monitor.


----------



## nasenbaer (24. August 2005)

cuby am 31.12.2004 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> Da hier alle paar Tage die selbe Frage gestellt wird, nämlich welches der richtige TFT für einen ist, und ich vor knapp einem Monat vor der selben Entscheidung stand, dachte ich, dass ein etwas verallgemeinerter Thread nicht schlecht wäre
> 
> Hierzu habe ich den Thread in 3 Abschnitte unterteilt:
> ...


hast du mal von den " view sonic 924 vx " , 4 ms gehört  ???????
wie ist der bei spielen oder dvd schauen   ???


----------



## BunGEe (24. August 2005)

nasenbaer am 24.08.2005 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du mal von den " view sonic 924 vx " , 4 ms gehört  ???????
> wie ist der bei spielen oder dvd schauen   ???


Guckst du meinen Post über dir.
Und bitte beim nächsten mal nicht alles quoten.


----------



## Schugger (28. August 2005)

Gutes Posting, cuby.
Die website von prat.de kann ich wirklich jedem empfehlen, der mit dem Gedanken spielt sich einen neuen Monitor zuzulegen.
Ich selbst habe noch keine Kaufentscheidung getroffen, will aber einen TFT Monitor alleine schon aus Platzgründen (mein 5 Jahre alter 17" CRT nimmt wirklich viel Platz weg).
Im Moment tendiere ich zu dem VX924, obwohl der mein Preisbudget sprengt. Da ich kaum Ego Shooter spiele, weiss ich nicht ob der Monitor für meine Verhältnisse etwas zu "überdimensioniert" ist.


----------



## DarkRisc (17. September 2005)

Also ich hab mir vor einigen Monaten den BenQ FP937s gehohlt, un bin voll zufrieden. Keine Schlieren, hoher Blickwinkel und das ganze in 19". Naja der Blickwinkel ist nicht so hoch aber er reicht. Man kann immerhin mit dem zu 4. Film gucken, ohne das einer nichts mehr sieht.

Mit dem kannste gut Filme gucken und Ego-Shooter zocken. Für mich halt der Betse.

Aber über den Preis lässt sich streiten. Ich habe bei Amazon (der günstigste anbieter den ich zu diesem Monitor gefunden habe) 349 € bezahlt.
Mitlerweile ist er wieder Teurer geworden. Im schnitt bezalht man für den halt rund 400 €.


----------



## Zollman (24. September 2005)

Hallo.

Ich habe hier im Forum mal gelesen dass TFT Monitore die Lickteffekte (Farben und so) von HDr garnicht anzeigen können, also nicht so hell leuchten.

Stimmt dass? Auf HDR will ich nicht verzichten.

Was für ein TFT wäre empfehlenswert (auch in der Preisleistung)?

Etwa der Samtron 94V?

Oder der Acer AL1914ms?

MfG Zollman


----------



## Bart09 (1. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab mal ne ganz dumme Frage und zwar. Brauch ich ein spezielles Kabel oder wird das mitgeliefert weil bei dem Angebot bei geizhals zum Ben Q also da bei dem ersten Händler stand noch irgendwas von Zusatzkabeln für 11€


----------



## BunGEe (1. Oktober 2005)

Bart09 am 01.10.2005 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ne ganz dumme Frage und zwar. Brauch ich ein spezielles Kabel oder wird das mitgeliefert weil bei dem Angebot bei geizhals zum Ben Q also da bei dem ersten Händler stand noch irgendwas von Zusatzkabeln für 11€


Hm das hängt sicherlich vom Hersteller ab, aber ich glaube bei BenQ werden analoges und DVI-Kabel immer dazu geliefert.


----------



## ich98 (17. Oktober 2005)

BunGEe am 01.10.2005 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bart09 am 01.10.2005 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gibts es momentan eigentlich eine perfekten Allroundeder oder einer, der dem ziemlich nahe ist?
Also für Spiele, Office, DVDs usw. und gutem Blickwinkel?
Gruß


----------



## Erdnussmc (18. Oktober 2005)

ich98 am 17.10.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 01.10.2005 23:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm jop! den Eizo S1910! kostet dafür natürlich auch etwas... (500-550€) Hab den seit Freitag und voll und ganz zufrieden! 
Hier bei alternate:
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=V3LE41&


----------



## ich98 (18. Oktober 2005)

Erdnussmc am 18.10.2005 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm jop! den Eizo S1910! kostet dafür natürlich auch etwas... (500-550€) Hab den seit Freitag und voll und ganz zufrieden!
> Hier bei alternate:
> http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=V3LE41&



was für DVD hast du schon geschaut und welche Spiele getestet?


----------



## DocFran (18. Oktober 2005)

*ProLite E431S und ProLite X436S*

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege schon seit einiger Zeit, mir einen LCD-Monitor zuzulegen, der sowohl spieletauglich als auch für intensive Office-Nutzung gut geeignet ist. Ich habe jetzt zwei Iiyama-Monitore in die engere Auswahl genommen, (auch aufgrund des Tests in der PCGamesHardware von 10/05), den ProLite E431S-B, da er eine Reaktionszeit von 8 ms und gute Helligkeits- und Kontrastwerte hat. Jetzt ist seit September aber der ProLite X436S auf dem Markt, der fast identische Werte hat, zudem aber noch USB-Anschluss, automatische Helligkeitsregelung und einige weitere Extras. Dafür hat er geringfügig weniger Farben, die Reaktionszeit ist ebenfalls 8 ms. Da bei dem ProLite E431S-B die zu hohe minimale Einstellung der Helligkeit negativ bewertet worden ist und ich noch keine Daten diesbezüglich bei dem ProLite X436S gefunden habe, würde ich gerne wissen, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Monitor gemacht hat bzw. mir jemand genaueres über den Minimalwert der Helligkeit des ProLite X436S sagen kann. Welchen Monitor würdet Ihr kaufen? Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Monitoren?

Vielen Dank schon jetzt!

Gruß

DocFran


----------



## Erdnussmc (19. Oktober 2005)

ich98 am 18.10.2005 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Erdnussmc am 18.10.2005 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis jetzt Call of duty MP, UT, Schlacht um Mittelerde und Half-life!

bei SUM und Half-Life(1) konnte ich leider nicht bis 1268-1024 einstellen aber sah trotzdem recht gut aus! und Schlieren sind mir eigentlich nicht aufgefallen...woran erkennt man die überhaupt? Übrigens hab ich irgendwo gelesen das man nen TFT so ne halbe stunde laufen lassen soll damit er warm wird und die angegebenen Reaktionszeiten einhält..nur so am Rande!

so und Filme hatte ich Reservoir Dogs, das Boot und Jackie Brown geschaut! Wenn man sehr nah am Monitor sitzt dann sieht man "Treppenstufen" und sieht irgendwie etwas pixlig aus, aber sobald man sich so nen Meter weg setzt schaut alles echt gut aus! Vielleicht liegts auch am DVD Abspielprogramm? ist noch nen recht alltes..glaube PowerDVD 4.0. Leider ist das aber das einzigste Programm wo ich auch 5.1. Sound einstellen kann, beim neureren will der nicht so rech! Beim Blickwinkel hab ich auch nix zu meckern!

Hatte vorher nen 17"CRT von Gericom und finde das Bild jetzt deutlich heller (postiv) aber sonst muss man sich sicherlich auch erstmal daran gewöhnen! andere TFTs kann ich leider nicht vergleichen, außer der von Arbeit...aber naja muss man nicht vergleichen     und natürlich kein Flimmern mehr

und auf Prad.de gibs hier den Test: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test_eizo_s1910-k.html


----------



## Christian45 (4. November 2005)

Habe einen 19 von Benq fp91v für 365€ bei Mediaonline gekauft bin sehr zufrieden reaktionzeit 4ms keine pixelfehler oder schlieren 

Hierzu habe ich den Thread in 3 Abschnitte unterteilt:
-> 1. Nachteile der Technologie
-> 2. Ausstattung
-> 3. Die Panels

*Nachteile der Technologie*

Will man sich einen TFT kaufen, sollte man sich auch erst einmal die Nachteile der TFT Technologie vor Augen führen und in etwa abwägen, ob man damit leben kann, oder evtl. nicht doch besser zu einem CRT Moni greift:

1. Das leidige Thema Schlieren bzw. Reaktionszeit: 
Die Einen sehen sie auch bei einem 8ms Modell, die Anderen hingegen nicht. Hier sollte man auch nicht zu sehr auf die angegeben Reaktionszeiten verlassen, doch dazu später mehr.
Jeder hat halt ein anderes Empfinden von Schlieren bzw. der Bewegungsunschärfe.

2. Die Interpolation bzw. native Auflösung:
Jeder TFT hat eine sogenannte native Auflösung; bei 17" und 19" ist es meist 1280 x 1024.
Falls man jedoch eine Auflösung unter der nativen auswählt, muss das Bild vom TFT interpoliert werden -> es wird unschärfer.
Am stärksten merkt man dies im Windows Betrieb, da die Schrift dann durch die Unschärfe schwer lesbar wird.
Die Interpolationsqualität ist aber von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich
-> siehe auch
prad.de Lexikonsartikel

3. Blickwinkel:
Vor allem TN Panels haben mit einem eher mäßigen Blickwinkel zu kämpfen, so dass es bei seitlicher Betrachtung zu Farbverfälschungen kommen kann.

4. Ausleuchtung:
Bei TFTs gibt es meist eine hohe Serienstreuung, sodass die Ausleuchtung auch innerhalb einer Modellreihe sehr unterschiedlich ist.
Bei meinem TFT sind z.B. bei schwarzem Bild die Ecken etwas heller, als der Rest.
Aber damit kann ich gut leben, vllt. hätte das Austauschmodell ja eine noch schlechtere Ausleuchtung?!

5. Pixelfehler:
Bei der Produktion eines TFTs kann es technologiebedingt zu Pixelfehlern kommen, dies ist nicht zu vermeiden. So kann es z.B. dazu kommen, dass ein Pixel permanent leuchtet.
Wer auf einen Pixelfehlerfreien TFT besteht, sollte (um sich und dem Händler Umtauschorgien zu ersparen) sich nach einem I-Net Händler mit Pixelfehlerfrei Garantie umsehen (gibts bei mindfactory z.B. für 20 Euro) oder halt zu einem lokalen Händler gehen, bei dem er den TFT vor Kauf selbst überprüfen kann.
Doch dazu sollte gesagt sein, dass Pixelfehler auch nach der Produktion also im Betrieb auftreten können.
Aber kein Grund zur Panik, die meisten Pixelfehler fallen einem nicht auf, solange man nicht z.B. bei DVD Gucken vorm Bildschirm klebt, um sich an dem PF zu stören 
-> siehe auch prad.de Lexikonsartikel


*Ausstattung*

Kann man über diese Nachteile hinwegsehen, sollte man sich genauere Gedanken über die Ausstattung machen:

1. Welche Bilddiagonale?
Da 19" und 17" fast immer dieselbe native Auflösung (1280x1024) haben, ist es eine Frage des Geschmacks...
Ich bin von 17" auf 19" TFT gewechselt, und muss sagen, dass ich sehr überrascht war, wie groß die Schrift auf einmal ist, und will meinen 19" auf keinen Fall wieder hergeben. Aber  gleichzeitig sollte man auch erwähnen, dass für mich mit dem 17" ein problemloses Arbeiten möglich war^^

2. DVI Eingang oder nicht?
IMO verschenkt man mit einem TFT ohne DVI Eingang unnötig Bildqualität, da bei einer analogen Verbindung es vor allem auf die Qualität des Analogen Ausgangs der Grafikkarte, und auf das Kabel bzw. irgendwelche Störquellen ankommt.
Bei DVI ist es hingegen auf Grund der digitalen Technologie sehr einfach:
Entweder es kommt ein superscharfes Bild, oder es kommt überhaupt keins...
Da die Qualität der analogen Ausgänge der Grakas unterschiedlich ist, lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen, wie hoch der Qualitätsverlust ist.
Außerdem entfällt bei einer DVI Verbindung ein Justieren des Bildes, was bei den meisten TFTs aber durch einen Auto Adjust Knopf gelöst wurde, weswegen es eher zu vernachlässigen ist.
Jeder sollte für sich entscheiden, ob er einen eventuellen Qualitätsverlust aufgrund des Fehlenden DVI Eingang in Kauf nimmt.

3. Sonstige Ausstattungsmerkmale
- Höhenverstellung: Ich komm' ganz gut ohne aus, da fast alle TFTs nach vorne bzw. hinten neigbar sind. Wer allerdings häufig auf LANs geht, wo die Tische unterschiedlich hoch sind, dürfte eine Höhenverstellung als recht praktisch betrachten.
- Pivot: Pivot heißt, dass man den TFT um 90 Grad drehen kann, so sind z.B. manche Office Arbeiten komfortabler, da man bei einem Brief z.B. nicht lange scrollen muss.
- Garantie: Alle bekannteren Hersteller (Acer, Iiyama, BenQ etc.) bieten eine 3 Jahres Vor Ort Garantie auf den TFT.
Bei manchen Herstellern gibt's einen Austausch, bei Acer z.B. bekommt man eine UPS Marke, womit der TFT kostenlos abgeholt wird, bei Acer repariert wird, und dann wieder zurückkommt.


*Die unterschiedlichen Panels*

Dies ist denke ich mal der wichtigste Punkt, da hier auch Sachen wie z.B. Blickwinkel und Reaktionszeit hingehören.

Da sich dieser Thread mehr an die Zockergemeinde richtet, lasse ich die VA Panels wegen der eher schlechten Reaktionszeit außen vor.

Bleiben also noch 2 übrig:

- TN Panel:

TN Panels werden in den meisten "Zocker TFTs" aufgrund der schnellen Reaktionszeit und des relativ günstigen Preisen verbaut. Doch die Reaktionszeit hängt stark von den jeweiligen Farbwechseln ab. Die Hersteller geben die Zeit an, die der TFT von schwarz auf weiß benötigt. Bei anderen Farbwechseln grün auf rot o.ä. ist der Wert sehr viel höher, meist zwischen 20ms und 30ms. Weswegen die vom Hersteller angegebene Zeit in der Praxis nicht zu erreichen ist.
Außerdem haben TN Panels den Nachteil, dass sie einen eher mäßigen Blickwinkel haben, und somit die Farben schnell verfälschen, falls man von der Seite auf den TFT guckt.
Zudem haben TN Panels kein "richtiges" Schwarz, sondern eher einen sehr dunklen Grauton.

- S-IPS Panel:

Bei S-IPS Paneln ist die Reaktionszeit sehr konstant, weswegen man die auf den ersten Blick recht hohe Reaktionszeit auch in der Praxis erreicht.
Im Gegensatz zu den TN- besitzen S-IPS Panel einen sehr hohen Blickwinkel, der fast (aber nur fast) schon mit einem CRT Monitor zu vergleichen ist.

Als Faustregel würde ich sagen, dass ein S-IPS TFT mit angegebenen 25ms in etwa so schnell ist wie ein TN Panel mit angegebenen 16ms.



*Fazit:* Bei Fragen wie "Welchen TFT soll ich kaufen?" habe ich meist das Gefühl, dass nach der eierlegenden Wollmichsau gefragt wird, doch die gibt es (noch) nicht. Der TFT Kauf hängt sehr stark von den eigenen Anforderungen ab. Für den Hardcore 24/7 Gamer kommt (wenn überhaupt) wahrscheinlich nur ein TFT mit TN Panel in Frage. Wer oft zu mehreren DVDs guckt, greift wahrscheinlich auf Grund des hohen Blickwinkels zu einem TFT mit S-IPS.
Für den, der gerne beides macht, gilt es Kompromisse einzugehen: Enweder ein TFT mit möglichst wenig Schlieren oder einen mit hohem Blickwinkel.

Ich persönlich habe mit dem Iiyama ProLite E481S-B meinen Traum TFT gefunden, da er für mich am besten meine Bedürfnisse vereint 

Falls wer Fragen hat, einfach hier rein posten 

MfG,
cuby   [/quote]


----------



## Baker79 (4. November 2005)

doppelt hällt besser   

ich hab das TFT: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a122438.html über den DVI meiner 6800GT angeschlossen und werd jetzt von der forceware gefragt, ob der HDTV unterstützt. kann mir das jemand beantworten?


----------



## Blubb004 (13. November 2005)

Ich find die besten TFT Tests gibts immernoch bei
http://www.de.tomshardware.com/
Dort kann man in nem Bild schön die Helligkeitsverteilung sehn, in nem Diagramm die Farbgenauigkeit und was für Gamer sehr wichtig is, es gibt ein Diagramm mit Farbcode von 0-255 wo man nicht nur die maximale ms Zeit erkennen kann, was wohl weitaus wichtiger ist als die von der Herstellern eher minimal Angaben, sondern man sieht auch in welchen Bereichen sich die Reaktionszeit hauptsächlich aufhält und ob die 8ms nur Augenwischerrei sind.


----------



## AMDer (27. November 2005)

Wenn man einen Adapter auf VGA steckt und ihn dann in DVI steckt hat man doch die gleiche Qualität als wenn man DVI in DVI steckt, oder?


----------



## Muckimann (8. Dezember 2005)

hi
ich überlege mir zu weihnachten einen 19" tft anzuschaffen!
der hyundai l90D+ (http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=V3LH05&#tecData)
hat mir bisher am besten gefallen

allerdings hab ich keinen high end rechner und werde daher in auflösungen spielen die niedriger sind als die native auflösung
außderm besitzt meine mittlerweile sehr alte ti-4200 keinen dvi ausgang von daher werde ich den tft auch über ein vga kabel anschließen

wird sich durch die niedrige aufösung das bild extrem verschlechtern???
und wie schaut das mit dem vga kabel aus-->noch größerer bildqualitätsverlust???

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2005)

Muckimann am 08.12.2005 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich überlege mir zu weihnachten einen 19" tft anzuschaffen!
> der hyundai l90D+ (http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=V3LH05&#tecData)
> hat mir bisher am besten gefallen
> ...




wenn du "so wenig" kohle hast, dass du nicht mal nen aktuellen gamer-PC hast, warum willst du dann soviel geld für nen TFT ausgeben? oder ist den alter monitor nicht mehr o.k.? 

anders gesagt: ist es dir wirklich lieber, mit nem lowend-PC auf nem TFT zu spielen als mit einer aufrüstung deines PCs dann einen recht guten PC zu haben (für das geld bekommst du ja quasi einen A64 3000+ , ne GF6600GT und ein neues board...) und auf nem (alten? ) TFT zu spielen....?


zur frage: sicher wird das bild schlechter, was du aber vor allem bei schrift bemerken wirst, ggf. niht sooo sehr bei sich bewegender grafik, aber ob es schlechter wird als auf deinem jetzigen kann man nur im direkten vergleich sagen, evtl. ansatzweise auch so, wenn man wüßte, was du jetzt für nen monitor hast...


----------



## ich98 (10. Dezember 2005)

Herbboy kannst du den Beitrag oben über deinem mal editieren und den Link richtig machen? So sprengt er das Design und ich kann viele Wörter aus deinem Posting nicht lesen


----------



## F3anor (29. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Ich wollte mir einen TFT Monitor zulegen.
Leider hab ich echt keine Ahnung welcher es denn sein könnte ^^
Er sollte hauptsächlich zum zocken dasein, Filme werden eher selten geguckt. Ansonsten sollte er um die 400 Euro kosten (wenn möglich natürlich weniger 
 ) und KEIN WideScreen TFT sein.
Ich denke 19 Zoll sind in Ordnung 
Vorschläge?


----------



## DogLife (30. Dezember 2005)

F3anor am 29.12.2005 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich wollte mir einen TFT Monitor zulegen.
> Leider hab ich echt keine Ahnung welcher es denn sein könnte ^^
> ...



Ich kann dir wirklich den BenQ FP91E empfehlen, da der gute farbwiedergabe hat, prima reaktionszeit und auch einen spitze Einsichtswinkel.
und um die 400 € liegt er auch (von den 19" mal ganz zu schweigen^^)


----------



## ich98 (30. Dezember 2005)

F3anor am 29.12.2005 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich wollte mir einen TFT Monitor zulegen.
> Leider hab ich echt keine Ahnung welcher es denn sein könnte ^^
> Er sollte hauptsächlich zum zocken dasein, Filme werden eher selten geguckt. Ansonsten sollte er um die 400 Euro kosten (wenn möglich natürlich weniger
> ...



die sehen vielversprechend aus:
Viewsonic VX924 http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a151789.html
Viewsonic VX922 http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a172068.html
BenQ FP91V+ http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a143530.html
BenQFP93GX http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a169664.html
Hyundai Q90U http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a168937.html
NEC MultiSync 90GX2 http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a170493.html


----------



## F3anor (30. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge und ich denke ich kauf mir den hier:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a169664.html

Ich geh morgen mal gucken was die örtlichen Händler so für das Ding nehmen.
Danköööö ^^


----------



## Bullet20 (17. Januar 2006)

Ich habe mir den Flatron S1950SQ von LG gekauft.

19 Zoll
Reaktionszeit: 	4 ms
Kontrast:		700:1
Helligkeit:	bis 270 ca/m²
Preis:		299 Euro bei Saturn

Ich will nochmal sagen, dass mit der Reaktionszeit ist ein bißchen übertrieben vom Hersteller.
Wer ein bißchen in Biologie und Mathematik aufgepasst hat, weiß bescheid.

Folgendes:

Das menschliche Auge kann pro Sekunde ca. 30 Bilder wahrnehmen.

Wenn man jetzt umrechnet, sind 1 Sekunde genau 1.000 Millisekunden.
Das durch das Wahrnehmungsvermögen des Auges gerechnet (30 Bilder)

So brauch das menschliche Auge nur ca. 33 MilliSekunden um ein Bild wahrzunehmen.

Das heißt auf Deutsch --> TFT´s unter 30 Millisekunden sind für´s Auge quasi schlierenfrei.

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Die niedrige Angabe der Hersteller ist doch nur Werbung und gegenseitige Konkurenz.
Außerdem ist die niedrige Reaktionzeit nur auf eine bestimmte Auflösung und Bildschirmfrequenz 
schön gerechnet. Ich finde die Hersteller sollten schon die Reaktionszeit für den Farbwert und nicht 
SW angeben.

Und beim Kontrast möchte ich sagen.
Viele wissen wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal, was der Kontrast überhaupt ist? 
Ein Kontrast z.B. 700:1 ist wie man sieht, eine Verhältniszahl.
Genauer gesagt gibt sie das Verhältnis von Schwarz zu Weiß an.
700:1 bedeutet z.B. das zwischen den Farben Schwarz und Weiß insgesant 698 Grautöne gibt.
Natürlich ist ein hoher Kontrast besser als ein niedriger. Aber ab ein Wert von 500:1 gibt es kein Unterschied 
mehr zu 700:1 oder 1000:1. Höhere Kontraste sind einfach für das menschliche Auge nicht sichtbar. 

Warum für etwas mehr bezahlen, wenn man es nicht sieht. 

Und wenn jetzt alle denken, das Samsung, LG, Viewsonic, BenQ, Liyama und wie sie alle heißen, die TFT´s 
selber produzieren, tja dann habt ihr euch aber getäuscht. Denn die ganzen Pannels werden irgendwo 
in China oder Amerika von irgendeiner für uns unbekannten Firma hergestellt. Und die verkaufen die 
Pannels an Viewsonic, BenQ usw. Die anderen für uns nun bekannten Firmen kleben da das Firmenlogo 
drauf und liefern es um die ganze Welt. Denn Pannels zu produzieren ist nicht einfach und außerdem viel 
zu teuer für Viewsonic und CO.

Fazit: 
Ein TFT mit RZ: 16 ms (Farbwert) und ein Kontrast: 1000:1 für ca. 500 Euro 
ist nur genauso gut wie 
einTFT mit RZ: 25 ms (Farbwert) und ein Kontrast: 500:1 für ca. 300 Euro

Warum soll man also mehr Geld für einen schnellen TFT ausgeben, 
wenn man keinen Unterschied zu einen etwas langsameren TFT feststellt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen. Falls was falsch ist, dann schreibt mir mal ´ne Mail: bullet-20@web.de


----------



## Bullet20 (17. Januar 2006)

Ach ja. Und das mit den Einsichtwinkel ist mir auch egal.
Ich schaue immerhin gerade auf den TFT und nicht von der Seite.
Also ist mir egal ob der Einsichtwinel 100°, 120°, 150° oder mehr ist. Ich schaue nämlich nur gerade auf den TFT. Und das müssten nach meiner Berechnung ca. 0° sein.


----------



## minusxzero (1. Februar 2006)

19" Neovo F-419 B R-12 DVI schwarz Kann man den kaufen???Gibtz für 269,- Euro beim meinem Compudealer um die Ecke der hat 12ms Reaktio..Wenn einer von euch Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat oder sich etwas besser auskennt bitte mal posten.Soll auch zum Zocken sein hauptsächlich Shooter ala UT2004,CS,Doom3,FEAR etc..

THX -X0


----------



## molar (9. März 2006)

Ich hab mir vor 1,5Wochen den ViewSonic VP231wb geholt und das ist einfach nur ein geiles Teil.
Trotz 23" für Gamer geeignet...also für mein Auge bildet der keine Schlieren, aber beim zocken hab ich auch andere Probleme als auf irgendwelche Schlieren zu achten   
bei NFS: Most Wanted oder so ist echt nichts zu sehen (vielleicht ja bei empfindlichere Augen  )
und vom Blickwinkel ist der auch TOP    also ob man nun link, rechts, von oben oder von unten drauf schaut.... man kann immer noch alles super erkennen....Da machen meine HD-Filme bedeuten mehr spaß   
Aber ich muss auch sagen, wer immer nur direkt vor dem Monitor sitzt, brauch nicht unbedingt ein 23"...
aber für alle anderen (wie bei mir) nur zugreifen, man kann da nichts falsch machen ^^

mein ausführlichen Test vom ViewSonic VP231wb könnt ihr dort nach lesen: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0007PO5MC/qid%3D1141940407/028-7468937-0779723


----------



## Zugluft (9. März 2006)

Bullet20 am 17.01.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Und beim Kontrast möchte ich sagen.
> Viele wissen wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal, was der Kontrast überhaupt ist?
> Ein Kontrast z.B. 700:1 ist wie man sieht, eine Verhältniszahl.
> Genauer gesagt gibt sie das Verhältnis von Schwarz zu Weiß an.
> ...



Laut meinen Informationen erfasst das menschliche Auge Kontraste bis zu 900:1 bzw. 1100:1


----------



## Memento23 (20. März 2006)

Moin Moin....

...auf die Gefahr hin, daß meine Fragehier im Post schon irgendwo beantwortet wurde, sag ich schonmal Sorry, aber hab mir noch nicht alles durchgelesen.

Bin auch grad am überlegen, ob ich von RÖhre auf TFT umstelle und hatte da den Samsung 930 BF im Auge.

Generelle Frage (kenn mich mit Flachbild leider nicht aus) : Da ich ja scheinbar im Augenblick eine max. Auflösung von 1280x1024 fahren kann, beschränkt mich das wohl für die Zukunft, in der ich evtl. mit besserer Hardware auch mit höheren Auflösungen spielen könnte?! Wird es bei TFT`s in naher Zukunft auch höhere Auflösung geben?Bzw. was passiert wenn ich versuche auf aktuellen Flachbildschirmen mit größeren Auflösungen zu arbeiten?
Lohnt es sich hier zu warten? (werde mir zum Ende des JAhres ein entsprechend aktuelles System zulegen)

Und noch eine Frage
 

Wenn ich lese, daß sowohl bei einem 17" als auch bei einem 19" die gleiche max. Auflösung läuft, hab ich dann bei dem 19" da größere Fläche Qualitätseinbußen?


----------



## molar (20. März 2006)

Memento23 am 20.03.2006 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin....
> 
> ...auf die Gefahr hin, daß meine Fragehier im Post schon irgendwo beantwortet wurde, sag ich schonmal Sorry, aber hab mir noch nicht alles durchgelesen.
> 
> ...




ja wenn du dir ein tft mit einer max. auflösung (=optimalen) von 1280x1024 holst dann wirst du da nicht mehr erhöhen können trotz besser hardware, aber du kannst dann höhere AA + AF auswählen, was ja auch keine schlechte wahl ist. 
es gibt TFTs mit höheren Auflösungen, aber die haben auch eine größere sichtfläche... z.b. hab ich ein 23" TFT der eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 fahren kann. bei 17" bzw 19" ist es aber immer so das der TFT nur 1280x1024 tragen kann.
man kann eigentlich keine höhere auflösung einstellen, da das im treiber gespert wird. aber wie man windows kennt, kann es vlt auch mal passieren das sowas ausgewählt werden könnte, dann aber müsste der TFT von haus aus sperren (ist bei Röhren ja auch so).
warten lohnt sich bei hardware eigentlich immer... sie kann nur besser werden   ....
und zur letzten fragen.... theoretisch ja... praktisch nein. d.h. viele sagen ja auch ati liefert die besser bildqualität als nvidia karten, aber das ist so minimal, das man mit der lupe am moni sitzen müsste um da was zu erkennen und so ist es auch bei 17" + 19". natürlich ist der treppeneffekt durch die höhere auflösung ein wenig größer, aber das ist so minimal, das man da auch zu nem 19" mit guten gewissen greifen kann.

noch ne frage? ^^


----------



## Memento23 (21. März 2006)

noch ne frage? ^^ [/quote]

Auf Anhieb fällt mir da nix mehr ein   

Danke Dir!


----------



## Das-Fragezeichen (4. April 2006)

Ich habe mir letztens den Benq FP91GX zugelegt!!!
Ich bin sehr zufrieden!!! Die Farbbrillianz ist hervorragend und ich erkenne auch keine Schlieren!!! Dieses TFT ist klasse!!!


----------



## xamirp (11. April 2006)

Das-Fragezeichen am 04.04.2006 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir letztens den Benq FP91GX zugelegt!!!
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden!!! Die Farbbrillianz ist hervorragend und ich erkenne auch keine Schlieren!!! Dieses TFT ist klasse!!!



http://www3.hardwareversand.de/8Vpo34jXlEnqRG/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=6805&agid=292
is doch der oder? Weil hab mir auch überlegt ob ich mir den holen soll nur
hat hier  jemand dazu evtl. noch mehr testberichte/infos drüber weil bei dem Preis bin ich schon nen bisl skeptisch ob der meinen Zockeransprüchen gerecht wird ^^ (spiele vor allen schnelle shooter, schau mir ab und an aber auch mal filme am pc an) 
also irgendwelche testberichte etc. währen nett 

mfg xamirp


----------



## nnkwp (12. April 2006)

*TFT für nextgen gesucht!*

hallo leute,
ich suche nach einem passenden flachbildschirm, den ich für meine xbox 360 und später auch für die playstation 3 und den nintendo revolution nutzen kann.
er braucht hinten also auf jeden fall vga- und dvi-eingänge.
preislich sollte er bis 500 euro kosten, ein 20 zoll wär am besten.
da er meinen fernseher ersetzen soll müsste ich einen möglichst großen winkel zum draufsehen haben.

was haltet ihr von diesem?



> Samsung SyncMaster 204B
> 
> Beschreibung:
> Der silber/schwarze Samsung SyncMaster 204B ist ein 20,1" LCD mit besonders schneller Reaktionszeit von nur 5 ms. Er verfügt über einen analogen VGA und digitalen DVI Eingang und hat eine Auflösung von 1600x1200 Pixel. Durch die Pivotfunktion und den höhenverstellbaren Standfuß läst sich das Panel um 90° ins Hochformat drehen, um so Dokumente und Homepages im ganzen betrachten zu können.
> http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=V4LU06&


hat dort überwiegend kaufempfehlungen bekommen.


----------



## sert (13. April 2006)

*AW: TFT für nextgen gesucht!*

Hi,
ich suche einen LCD-Monitor.
Ich spiel viel Warcraft, aber öfter auch mal CoD oder Q3.
Allerdings schau ich auch Filme von meinem Bett aus, was den Blickwinkel auf den Monitor ändert (nicht stark, aber er ändert sich). Sprich, ich brauch einen Monitor, mit dem man zocken kann und auch Filme anguggn. 
Ja ich weiss, es gibt keinen der das beides perfekt kann, darum bin ich auch auf der Suche nach einem Kompromiss. Kosten dahcte ich so maximal 300€. Kennt ihr da ein Modell das meinen Vorstellungen entspricht?

Ich hab gerade den LG L1950SQ oder den Hyundai ImageQuest L91A Pivot ins Auge gefasst, sind die was?

Gruss sert


----------



## nnkwp (13. April 2006)

*AW: TFT für nextgen gesucht!*

vieleicht wäre dieser hier etwas für dich: http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=V3LI37&

kenne mich jetzt mit tfts auch nciht so aus, warte ja selbst noch auf eine antwort. aber die kundigen halten sich vornehm zurück.


----------



## nnkwp (15. April 2006)

*AW: TFT für nextgen gesucht!*

hallo, bitte antworte mal jemand, sonst muss ich doch noch einen eigenen thread aufmachen.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (19. April 2006)

*AW: TFT für nextgen gesucht!*

Tach auch,

nachdem mir gestern mein guter, alter CRT den Geist aufgegeben hat, brauch ich jetzt (zügig) nen neuen. Hab spontan an nen TFT gedacht, allein schon aus Platzgründen. Allerdings isses so, daß ich auch gerne mal ältere Spiele spiel, was mich zu der Frage bringt: wie siehts mit Auflösungen von, sagen wir mal, 320x240 und co aus? Is da überhaupt noch was zu machen?

Hab mich dann auch mal bei Amazon umgeschaut, kennt jemand diesen hier und würde mir davon abraten: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000A1C8AY/ref=br_lf_ce_3/303-0220361-1649858

Bin auch für Gegenvorschläge offen, 17" reichen mir.

PS: Wie bei Sammelthreads üblich hab ich mir das Zeug vor mir nicht aufmerksam durchgelesen, falls das also schonmal da war: mir egal


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (19. April 2006)

*AW: TFT für nextgen gesucht!*

Ohne hetzen zu wollen, die Sache eilt ein wenig, ein Leben ohne Monitor ist nicht lebenswert


----------



## Goddess (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: TFT für nextgen gesucht!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 19.04.2006 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne hetzen zu wollen, die Sache eilt ein wenig, ein Leben ohne Monitor ist nicht lebenswert



Ich habe mir jetzt vor 3 Tagen einen Samsung SyncMaster 940B 19" TFT gekauft. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, und kann Dir den eigentlich nur empfehlen. Da Du auch Wert darauf legst, ältere Spiele spielen zu können, kannst Du bei diesem Modell beruhigt sein. Auch in Auflösungen von 640x480, und selbst darunter, wirkt nichts "verpixelt", oder sieht sonst irgend wie "verzogen" aus. Ich habe für den knapp 340 Euro bezahlt, und bereue wirklich keinen Cent davon! Mir ist es ja auch sehr wichtig, das ältere Spiele noch korrekt dar gestellt werden. Das war eigentlich eine meiner Haupt-bedenken beim kauf eines noch grösseren Modells. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden was diesen Monitor betrifft.


----------



## Yappi (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: TFT für nextgen gesucht!*



			
				Goddess am 05.05.2006 05:16 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 19.04.2006 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zum Thema SAMSUNG:

Bin am überlegen (da mein lokaler Händler diese Woche so ne Verkaufsaktion hat) nen neuen TFT zu organisieren.
Wäre ein Samsung SyncMaster 901B, hier der LINK:
http://www.arlt.com/shop/warenkorb.php?subm=get_it&artnr=1070668

*Meinungen dazu?*

Hab auch mal meine PCGH und Gamestars gewälzt, und da schneidet Samsung was TFTs betrifft eig. ziemlich gut aber. Besser wie mein MEDION dürfte er allemal sein. Vor allem wenn er in dieser Woche für 249,-€ zu haben ist.


----------



## Harlekin (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: TFT für nextgen gesucht!*



			
				Yappi am 07.06.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> *Meinungen dazu?*


Ich würde mir den hie rmal angucken:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0009Z1ALO/ref=br_lf_ce_1/302-3332454-0978425

Kostet 290€, aber bei Amazon immerhin Versandkostenfrei.


----------



## lilalaunebar (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: TFT für nextgen gesucht!*

ich überlege ebenfalls einen zu kaufen aber woltle mal fragen wie das mti der bildwiederholfrequenz ist, ich weiß nicht obs heir reingehört, aber naja:

früehr hab ich immer ziemlichen augenkrämpfe vom ansehen eines tfts bekommen weil die ja nur 60hz hatten, die können zwar schon mehr aber nicht in hohen auflösungen, irgendwann woltl mri mal einer verklickern dasl äge nicht an der frequenz an sich sondern an der qualität der tfts von damals...

kann mri da einer sagen ob ich da nu unbesorgt rangehen kann? weil ich kanns mir nich erlauben mich bei saturn oder sonste wo erstmal ne halbe stunde vorn bildschirm z hocken um zu gucken ob mri schlecht wird ;P


----------



## Harlekin (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: TFT für nextgen gesucht!*



			
				lilalaunebar am 12.06.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> früehr hab ich immer ziemlichen augenkrämpfe vom ansehen eines tfts bekommen weil die ja nur 60hz hatten, die können zwar schon mehr aber nicht in hohen auflösungen, irgendwann woltl mri mal einer verklickern dasl äge nicht an der frequenz an sich sondern an der qualität der tfts von damals...
> 
> kann mri da einer sagen ob ich da nu unbesorgt rangehen kann? weil ich kanns mir nich erlauben mich bei saturn oder sonste wo erstmal ne halbe stunde vorn bildschirm z hocken um zu gucken ob mri schlecht wird ;P


LCDs arbeiten eigentlich nur mit max. 75Hz. Standard sind 60Hz. LCDs sind alleine von der Technik her Flimmerfrei (das einzige was filmmern kann, wäre die Hintergrundbeleuchtug. Die müsste dann aber auch schon einen leichten defekt haben).


----------



## Ufuk (1. Juli 2006)

bevor wir im jahre 2007sind möchte ich vor der 19%mwst noch ganz gross geld ausgeben 

Wie sieht es mit der Reaktionzeit bei grösseren Monitoren aus ?

ist es sinnvoll evt einen 23Zoll TFT zu kaufen ohne Qualitätsverluste ?

Bin grosser LG fan deshalb könnte ich nicht wiederstehen...
im Blickfeld hab ich den LG M2320A
"Bildschirmdiagonale   23,00 Zoll  
Auflösung max.   1920 x 1200 Pixel  
Bildaufbauzeit   25 ms  
Kontrastverhältnis   400:1  
Helligkeit   235 cd/m²  
maximale vertikale Frequenz in Hz   85  
Abmessungen   588 x 443 x 260 mm  
"

der Preis ist meiner meinung nach i.o für .ca900Euro
da steht was von DVI-D "digital" das ja klar aba was is DVI-I muss darauf geachtet werden ?


dachte mir wenn ich mir ein TFT zulege dann gleich mal ein grösseres Teil
hat jemand erfahrung damit ?


----------



## molar (3. Juli 2006)

Ufuk am 01.07.2006 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> bevor wir im jahre 2007sind möchte ich vor der 19%mwst noch ganz gross geld ausgeben
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Reaktionzeit bei grösseren Monitoren aus ?
> 
> ...



ich hab auch ein 23zoll moni...
weiter oben hab ich auch was dazu geschrieben... einfach mal n bissel suchen


----------



## Timofei (6. Juli 2006)

Servus!

Da ich die letzten ca. 8Jahre computerspielmäßig ausgesetzt hab,jetzt aber aufgrund der unglaublich schönen optik der kommenden spiele unbedingt nen neuen computer und eben auch monitor kaufen will, stellen sich mir -evtl. sehr banale(?)-fragen.

 Da mein Pc allein schon mind. 1000euro kosten wird da ich wenn dann schon  A64X2 und 7900GTX will habe ich den in der aktuellen pcgames als preis-leistungs-tipp beschriebenen 
16:10 Viewsonic va1912w im Auge
(mehr als 300-400euro für den bildschirm kommen nicht in frage):
19 Zoll,
Maximale Auflösung: 1440 x 900,


nun stellen sich aber folgende fragen für mich v.a.hinsichtlich des 16:10-Formats:

1.wie ist das bei der windows-anwendung?wird da das bild einfach gestreckt?
könnte es nicht lästig sein wenn man dann im breitbild-format (falls das bild NICHT gestreckt wird!)  beim lesen eines textes nur einen relativ kleinen bildschirm-abschnitt vor sich hat?

2.Ich hab gelesen dass v.a. die meisten(?) neueren spiele das 16:10 Format unterstützen.
zum einen will ich das 16:10 format für Filme 
zum anderen eben zum spielen da ich mir vorstelle dass durch das breitbildformat die spielelandschaften v.a.bei shootern schöner anzuschauen sind.
hab ich da die richtige vorstellung oder ist das breitbildformat bei spielen eher nervend???

3.max. Auflösung: 1440 x 900: diese auflösung würde ja dann wohl ca einer 1280/720-auflösung am 4:3 Bildschirm entsprechen,oder?das würde doch egtl auch  für spiele reichen oder?
schließlich denk ich mir dass man bei nem 8fach AA wohl keine 1600/1200 braucht,oder?

Falls mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte würd mich das sehr freuen...
Tom


----------



## molar (10. Juli 2006)

Timofei am 06.07.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.wie ist das bei der windows-anwendung?wird da das bild einfach gestreckt?
> könnte es nicht lästig sein wenn man dann im breitbild-format (falls das bild NICHT gestreckt wird!)  beim lesen eines textes nur einen relativ kleinen bildschirm-abschnitt vor sich hat?
> 
> 2.Ich hab gelesen dass v.a. die meisten(?) neueren spiele das 16:10 Format unterstützen.
> ...



also da ich selber ein 23" TFT von Viewsonic im Format 16:10 habt, denk ich mal dir ein bissel weiter helfen zu können. 
1. wenn du die richtige Auflösung für diesen TFT von 1440x900 einstellst wird unter Windows natürlich nichts gestreckt und der Bildausschnitt beträgt 	
41,0 cm (horizontal) x 25,6 cm (vertikal), 48,3 cm diagonal und ist somit auf jeden fall auch für texte geeignet sein.

2. naja... schöner sei mal dahin gestellt.... aber wenn das spiel die Auflösung 1440x900 unterstützt... also 16:10 kompatibel ist, hast du ein größeren Bildausschnitt (d.h. du hast links und rechts mehr vom Spielfeld) als die mit ein 4:3 Monitor. Und zum schöneren.... also das menschliche Auge hat es schon gern wenn ein Bild breiter ist als hoch, da die Augen ja auch nebeneinander und nicht übereinander liegen   aber im ganzen gesehen wird es da durch auch nicht viel schöner.

3. diese Frage hab ich nicht verstanden... wieso vergleichst du ne Auflösung von 1440x900 mit 1280x720? Die FPS rate wird natürlich etwas niedriger sein bei der höheren Auflösung als bei der 1280x720... da die Grafikkarte da etwas weniger zu rechnen hat. Und was meinst du mit _reichen_? 1440x900 ist nun mal die optimale Auflösung für diesen TFT. Mein 23" Moni hat z.b. eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 und die brauch er auch, da er ja eine viel größere sichtbare Bildschirmgröße hat und das hat dann mit AA nix mehr zu tun. Bei den TFTs ist das nicht mehr so wie bei den alten CRT Monitoren..... stell ne höre Auflösung ein und die Kanten sind so gut wie weg.
Alle TFTs haben eine optimale Auflösung bei denen sie betrieben werden. Stellst du unter Windows z.b. dann eine niedrigere ein, wird die Auflösung dann vom Monitor oder von der Grafikkarte (je nach dem wie man es eingestellt hat) künstlich hoch gerechnet, wo durch dann das Bild schnell an Schärfe verliert, auch in Spielen. Deswegen sollte man immer die optimale Auflösung einstellen und bei Spielen die nicht 16:10kompatibel sind, dann evtl eine entsprechend kleinere wählen (am besten dann 1200 x 900) damit die Bildfläche immer noch so gut wie möglich ausgenutzt wird. Und im Treiber der Grafikkarte kann man dann noch einstellen ob das Bild künstlich hochgerechnet werden soll oder die Auflösung 1:1 übernommen werden soll, d.h. bei 1200x900 werden dann links und rechts 2 schwarze balken zu sehen sein... wodurch das Bild nicht gestreckt wird (was sonst der fall wäre bei dieser 4:3 Auflösung) und die Schärfe bleibt bestehen.
Ach und die einzige möglichkeit bei einen TFT die Kanten zu glätten bleibt dann nur noch Anisotrope Filterung, da man wie gesagt die Auflösung nicht höher drehen kann und ich würde ein DVI kabel auf jeden fall verwenden und nicht son altes D-Sub-Signalkabel.

sonst noch ne frage?


----------



## Podolski123 (15. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem sehr spieletauglichen TFT.
Diese 3 stehen bei mir in der engeren Auswahl:

Samsung 730bf --> 17"
Samsung 930bf --->19"
BenQ FP71GX --->17"

Ich habe mich ja schon über diese 3 TFTs etwas informiert und festgestellt, dass alle 3 wirklich sehr gut sind. Allerdings habe ich auch gelesen, dass es bei den Samsungs am oberen und unteren Bildrand etwas dunkler ist als normal.
Stimmt das?

Ich habe derzeit ein Angebot für einen 930bf vorliegen. Sollte ich mich jetzt für ihn entscheiden oder doch einen anderen nehmen?

Und eine letzte Frage:
Lohnt es sich eigentlich für mich als Gamer einen TFT zu kaufen? Derzeit besitze ich einen 17" CRT-Monitor, welcher eigentlich ganz gut läuft.

MFG


----------



## molar (16. Juli 2006)

Podolski123 am 15.07.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem sehr spieletauglichen TFT.
> Diese 3 stehen bei mir in der engeren Auswahl:
> ...



also wie diese TFTs sich so schlagen kann ich dir auch nicht verraten, aber ich würde dir vorschlagen einfach mal ein händler in deiner nähe zu suchen der dies modelle vielleicht führt, um dir selber eine meinung der bildqualität zu machen (auch das mit dem schlecht ausgeleuchtetet display bei den samsungs).

das kommt auf das angebot an... kommt halt drauf an was der spaß kosten soll und was du im internet für dieses modell zahlen würdest.

naja... als gamer muss man jetzt nicht unbedingt ein TFT haben wenn du mit dein CRT-moni zufrieden bist, aber wenn du endlich mal ein bisschen mehr platz brauchst auf dein tisch, weniger strom verbraten willst, bessere geometrie ect dann kannst du ruhig auf TFTs umsteigen... und noch ein vorteil... ein 17"tft hat eine größere sichtbare bildfläche als ein 17" crt moni


----------



## Last-Sunset (4. August 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

????

die sind alle nicht der renner die gehen ab:

Asus PG191
LG L1970HR
Sony SDMX95K


----------



## sandman2003 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

habe auch vor mir den Syncmaster 740BF von Samsung zu holen...

also eigentlich soll der gut sein.. hat überall nur gute Kritiken....

hier übrigens ein super preisliches angebot... 212 euronen...

25 euro gespart anstelle von alternate und co


http://www.n-oreal.de/pd1133861680.htm?categoryId=1


----------



## Bigyeti (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Hallo Leute!

Ich besitze einen BenQ 17" TFT mit 12 ms und einem VGA Ausgang.
Ich stelle selbst bei schnellen Shootern wie z.B. CoD oder CSS keine Schlieren fest. DAs Bild ist gestochen scharf.
Mein freund hat dagegen einen Samsung TFT 12ms der sehr oft Schlieren zieht!
Ich würde jederzeit wieder zu BenQ greifen.




Mein System:
AMD Athlon XP 1700+
DDR 266 Infineon 256 MB RAM
Sockel A MSI Mainboard
Radeon 9500Pro
WD 80GB IDE Festplatte 7200rpm
Seagate 40 GB IDE Festplatte 5400rpm

^^Highend PC^^


----------



## bwort (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Hallo!

Besitze zur Zeit den 19" Benq FP 937s und wolte mir nun vielleicht den Benq (bin mit der Marke sehr zufrieden) BenQ FP202W holen, 20", 16:9

http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a166701.html

blöde Frage: Müssen Spiele die 16:9 Auflösung unterstützen, oder habe ich die dann automatisch? Welche Spiele unterstützen das?


----------



## molar (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				bwort am 21.08.2006 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Besitze zur Zeit den 19" Benq FP 937s und wolte mir nun vielleicht den Benq (bin mit der Marke sehr zufrieden) BenQ FP202W holen, 20", 16:9
> 
> ...



erst einmal muss ich dich enttäuschen... es handelt sich dabei nicht um ein 16:9 Monitor sondern um ein 16:10... was ich persönlich auch besser finde (selber einen hab  )
wenn du spiele 16:10 (unverzert) zocken willst, müssen die schon eine entsprechende 16:10 Auflösung unterstützen... wie z.b. 1680 x 1050.
wichtig ist nur, das wenn du spiele zockst die nur 4:3 unterstützen wie z.b. 1024 x 768, das du deine grafikkarte so einstellst, das sie die bilder nicht flächendeckend auf den monitor anzeigt sondern ungestreckt darstellt.
bei Nvidia hast die option "zentrierte Ausgabe".  wenn du diese recht kleine auflösung hingegen so groß wie möglich da stellen möchtest, jedoch immer noch unverzert, muss man bei nvidia "skalierung mit festem Seitenverhältnis" auswählen. d.h. wenn du halt im spiel 1024 x 768 auswählst... wird das spiel auf diesen tft mit 1400 x 1050 angezeigt.
manche monitore (meiner auch) können diese einstellungen auch im eigenen menü einstellen.

falls du noch fragen hast, stell sie ruhig


----------



## bwort (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				molar am 22.08.2006 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> bwort am 21.08.2006 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm...erstmal danke für die Infos. Wird die Auflösung denn wohl Standard werden bei kommenden Games wie Gothic 3 usw.?

eine frage noch, bei deinem Beispiel oben wird also aus 1024x768 "echte" 1400x1050 ? Wie sieht es mit 1280x1024 aus?


Welchen Monitor hast du denn? Da du ja selber einen 16:10 Monitoe hast, welche Vorteile bietet das Format (ausser besseres Filme schauen) Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## molar (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				bwort am 22.08.2006 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hm...erstmal danke für die Infos. Wird die Auflösung denn wohl Standard werden bei kommenden Games wie Gothic 3 usw.?
> 
> eine frage noch, bei deinem Beispiel oben wird also aus 1024x768 "echte" 1400x1050 ? Wie sieht es mit 1280x1024 aus?
> 
> ...



ich denke (hoffe) mal das gothic auch 16:10 unterstützt... oblivion hat es zumindest getan. 
also die grafikkarte rechnet dann die 1024x768 auf 1400x1050 künstlich hoch... das bedeutet... du hast ne höhere fps als wenn die Grafikkarte direkt aus dem spiel 1400x1050 berechnen würde. Nachteil ist, das Bild wirkt leicht unscharf, da ja künstlich hochgerechnet wird. aber meist ist das nicht großartig ersichtlich, solang diese hochrechnung im rahmen bleibt, d.h. je kleiner die Standardauflösung (z.b. 640x480) um so mehr muss die Grafikkarte bzw der monitor hochrechnen und um so unschärfer wird das bild.
also 1280x1024 müsste es genau so sein....
ich hab den ViewSonic VP231wb... der hat 23" und ne max. Auflösung von 1900x1200 und rockt ganz gut   
wenn du mehr über den wissen willst kannst du da mehr drüber lesen:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0007PO5MC/028-7120182-9546137?v=glance&n=11052861&v=glance
die Kundenrezensionen ist von mir... kannst dir ja durchlesen
also ich weiß, das wenn ich mir ein neuen holen werde, wird es sicher wieder ein breitbildmonitor. ich kann zwar nicht sagen wie es bei nem 20" ist, aber bei meinen kann ich bequem z.b. auf der rechten Seite ne HP voll darstellen lassen und auf der linken dann z.b. n worddokument ansehen.. ohne ständig umschalten zu müssen... d.h. ich kann beides stehts angucken... oder das ich auf einer seite tv schau und die andere eben auch wieder was anderes machen kann ohne das was überdeckt wird. 
und bei games gibt es auch keine probs.. entweder unterstützen die 16:10 oder halt 4:3... im letzten fall kann ich dann auch die auflösung dank der 23" auf 1600x1200 stellen und das ist auch noch supa groß!!! es werden dann halt nur links und rechts vom bild schwarze streifen entstehen, da ja das bild sonst verzert dargestellt werden würde...
also falls ich mir wieder n neuen hole, wird er größer (mind. 30" da ich den auch zum TV, DVD schaun benutz... mein Logitech Z-5500 sei dank   ) werden. Von der reaktionzeit her, hängt mein 23" vlt ein bissel hinterher, aber in shootern merkt man davon gar nix... höchstens z.b. bei Titan Quest.... da man dann mehr zeit hat auf solche details beim scrollen zu achten, aber das ist auch nicht störend... von daher würde ich mir diesen moni gleich wieder holen. Und der wird jetzt auch mind. 2 jahre bei mir bleiben, bevor ich mir was neues hole.... der müsste dann aber nahe zu perfekt sein... weil der vp231wb es schon fast ist (siehe mein amazontext) 

sonst noch was?


----------



## bwort (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Danke!

Jetzt weiss ich mehr


----------



## Freaky22 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

VA Panels solltest du nun doch erwähnen denn mit Eizo L778 gibt es schon länger einen spieletauglichen TFT mit dieser Technick. Denn die bietet ja auch erheblich mehr Vorteile gegenüber den TN


----------



## molar (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				Freaky22 am 23.08.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> VA Panels solltest du nun doch erwähnen denn mit Eizo L778 gibt es schon länger einen spieletauglichen TFT mit dieser Technick. Denn die bietet ja auch erheblich mehr Vorteile gegenüber den TN



der kostet aba auch n bissel mehr als seine wahl 
hier mal ein test zum Eizo L778:
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test_eizo_l778-k.html

meiner hat übrigens ein S-IPS Panel


----------



## Freaky22 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				molar am 24.08.2006 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 23.08.2006 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine Preis/Leistung aber OK 
Also bin mit meinem zufrieden Top Qualität, Service musste ich zum Glück noch nicht testen...


----------



## molar (25. August 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				Freaky22 am 24.08.2006 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> molar am 24.08.2006 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja... nur ob jeder das geld hat um sich diese leistung zu kaufen is ne 2te frage... und wenn er nur ca. 300€ ausgeben will, muss man sich halt weiter umgucken, vorallem wenn er 16:10 sein soll   
mein tft hat auch ca. 1300€ gekostet.. und würde ihn noch mal holen für sogar mehr, weil das einfach ein total geiles teil ist.


----------



## Saylem (2. September 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Ich bin gerade dabei zu überlegen, was für einen Monitor ich mir kaufen soll und habe mich fast für den Samsung Syncmaster 940BF entschieden! Hat damit schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht oder kann etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## bruschko (24. September 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Hallo PC-Games-Gemeinde...
ich überlege schon seit anfang September, welcher TFT für mich der Beste ist, und hab auch schon einige Stornierungen hinter mir 

auch wenns nicht die feine Art ist, hab ich mir im MM zuerst mal ein paar TFTs angeguckt, und bin der Meinung, dass die LGs das hellste und farbenfrohste Bild hatten.
Ich bin daher am überlegen und kann mich zwischen folgenden Monitoren nicht entscheiden:
- Samsung Syncmaster 930BF (soll aber eine ungleichmässige Helligkeitsverteilung haben)
- LG L1970 H (hat kein Overdrive, nach einigen Quellen nicht spieletauglich, jedoch super Bild und Testsieger bei chip)
- BenQ FP93GX (gleichmässige Helligkeitsverteilung)

Kann mir jemand bei der Entscheidung helfen, über eigene Erfahrungswerte berichten?


----------



## bruschko (26. September 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				bruschko am 24.09.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo PC-Games-Gemeinde...
> ich überlege schon seit anfang September, welcher TFT für mich der Beste ist, und hab auch schon einige Stornierungen hinter mir
> 
> auch wenns nicht die feine Art ist, hab ich mir im MM zuerst mal ein paar TFTs angeguckt, und bin der Meinung, dass die LGs das hellste und farbenfrohste Bild hatten.
> ...


keiner ne ahnung????


----------



## omega456 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Hallo Community.


Hat einer von euch schon erfahrung mit einem PHILIPS 190 V ?
(genauere Bezeichnung kann ich nicht liefern. Steht hier nirgendwo)

Ich seh das Teil grad recht günstig für 199,-€.
VGA/DVI Eingang - 300cd/m^2 - Kontrast 600:1

Ich weiss nur nicht ob sichs auch lohnt...


----------



## Succer (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

So, ich hab auch mal ne Frage (sorry falls die schonmal kam aber ich wollte mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Tread durchlesen)

Also: Erstmal vorneweg. Was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen einem TFT und einem LCD Vorteile/Nachteile

dann hätte ich die Frage ob es eine vergleichbare Technologie zu ASUS Colour Shine und Crystal Shine von anderen Herstellern gibt (habe das bei nem Kumpel am Laptop gesehen, der Bildschirm ist zwar leicht spiegelnd aber das Bild ist echt klasse)

last but not least: ich bin auf der Suche nach eienm TFT/LCD mit möglichst kleinem Ramen um den Bildschirm. Irgendwelche Ideen?

The sUCCeR himself


----------



## molar (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*



			
				Succer am 01.10.2006 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab auch mal ne Frage (sorry falls die schonmal kam aber ich wollte mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Tread durchlesen)
> 
> Also: Erstmal vorneweg. Was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen einem TFT und einem LCD Vorteile/Nachteile
> 
> ...



LCD ist quasi TFT... bzw TFT is eine weiterentwicklung davon.. aber beide begriffe werden gerne mal immer zusammen verwendet


----------



## Moemo (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleine Kaufberatung*

Hallo,

da ich mir in kurzer Zeit eine Xbox 360 zulegen möchte, suche ich nach einem passenden Bildschirm, TFT oder CRT, da mir ein HD-TV doch zu teuer ist  und die qualität auf unserem TV ist nicht gerade prickelnd.


MfG


----------



## machbetmachallabett (17. November 2006)

*Schadet die hohe Auflösung der Leistung?*

Ich hab auch eine Frage:
Bei 19' TFTs braucht man ja die Auflösung 1280*1024. Wenn man jetzt eine schwächeren PC hat, geht die hohe Auflösung ja zulasten der Leistung. Grundsätzlich würde ich mir ja auch gerne einen TFT zulegen, aber wenn dadurch die Leistung bei Spielen auf meinem sowieso schon schwachen System nach unten beeinträhtigt wird, wäre das verständlicherweise nicht so gut. Oder kann man die Auflösung herunterregeln, und sie wird trotzdem korrekt angezeigt?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2006)

*AW: Schadet die hohe Auflösung der Leistung?*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 17.11.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch eine Frage:
> Bei 19' TFTs braucht man ja die Auflösung 1280*1024. Wenn man jetzt eine schwächeren PC hat, geht die hohe Auflösung ja zulasten der Leistung. Grundsätzlich würde ich mir ja auch gerne einen TFT zulegen, aber wenn dadurch die Leistung bei Spielen auf meinem sowieso schon schwachen System nach unten beeinträhtigt wird, wäre das verständlicherweise nicht so gut. Oder kann man die Auflösung herunterregeln, und sie wird trotzdem korrekt angezeigt?



Alle TFTs können kleinere Auflösungen interpolieren (auf BIldschirmgröße hochrechnen). Manche besser, manche schlechter.
Einige TFTs sind auch in der Lage kleinere Auflösungen mit schwarzen Rändern darzustellen. Allerdings wird dann natürlich das Bild kleiner.


----------



## Peter23 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schadet die hohe Auflösung der Leistung?*

Hallo Leute, kennt hier jemand den:

fujitsu siemens scaleoview h19

oder soll ich lieber die 16:10 Variante nehmen?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Monitoren?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## mimiMaster (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schadet die hohe Auflösung der Leistung?*

Hallo!

Ich suche einen 19'' LCD mit kompromissloser Spieleleistung selbst bei den schnellsten Shootern! Darf ruhig auch was kosten, wenn er günstig ist hab ich aber auch nichts dagegen.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ...

Grüße
Alex


----------



## SCUX (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schadet die hohe Auflösung der Leistung?*

 nix


----------



## Kreon (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schadet die hohe Auflösung der Leistung?*

Möchte mir den HP W2207h zulegen
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=239041&showTechData=true#tecData

Frage: habe ich einen Qualitätsverlust, wenn man den Monitor, der nur einen VGA und HDMI Ausgang hat mit einem HDMI nach DVI Adapter mit der Graka verbindet?

Das gleiche Modell soll es laut HP auch mit nem DVI Ausgang geben, leider ist das Teil nirgends verfügbar!


----------



## S3TH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW:Also...*

ich such nach nem tft zum spielen hab aber kA  ob widescreen oder normal und ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht genau wonach ich mich richten soll 
ich weiß nur das er nicht viel mehr als 200€ kosten darf (+/- 50€), mindestens 19" haben sollte und möglichste noch nice aussehn sollte  
könnt ihr mir da vielleicht was empfehlen?

mfg S3TH


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schadet die hohe Auflösung der Leistung?*



			
				Kreon am 26.01.2008 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: habe ich einen Qualitätsverlust, wenn man den Monitor, der nur einen VGA und HDMI Ausgang hat mit einem HDMI nach DVI Adapter mit der Graka verbindet?


nein, da HDMI im prinzip dasselbe ist wie HDCP (kopierschutz)-kompatibles DVI. plus sound.


----------



## conny-l2zocker (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schadet die hohe Auflösung der Leistung?*

So ich möchte dieses Thema mal wieder aufgreifen, da das im aktuellen Heft mit getestet wurde.
Was haltet ihr von z.B. 25 Zoll oder sogar noch mehr.
Braucht man da nicht schon ne Geforce mit nem Gibyt? Gibt es dann irgendwelche ruckler?
Und kann man solche Geräte wirklich unter 500€ bekommen?

Schon mal vielen Dank!

Conny

Lineage 2 forever!


----------



## EmmasPapa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schadet die hohe Auflösung der Leistung?*

ich habe einen 24" Acer P243Wd icl. HDMI, DVI und Co. Auflösung ist 1920x1200. In der Auflösung gibt es 28" die eine recht gute Qualität haben und um die 500 Euro kosten. Mit einer HD3870X2 (habe ich) oder 9800GTX bzw. X2 und ähnlichen Karten kann man im Moment den monitor gut bedienen ....


----------



## conny-l2zocker (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schadet die hohe Auflösung der Leistung?*

Danke!
Kannst mir noch nen Link geben, bitte?

Mfg Conny


----------



## EmmasPapa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schadet die hohe Auflösung der Leistung?*



			
				conny-l2zocker am 11.06.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!
> Kannst mir noch nen Link geben, bitte?
> 
> Mfg Conny



Zum Monitor!? http://notebookzentrale.online-reseller.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=1383091&rid=geizhals

http://www.acer.de/public/page4.do;jsessionid=3A6445A6B80EEBFAD7FBCC0037735C93.public_a_14d?sp=page9&dau22.oid=33113&UserCtxParam=0&GroupCtxParam=0&dctx1=9&CountryISOCtxParam=DE&LanguageISOCtxParam=de&ctx3=-1&ctx4=Deutschland&crc=2765978194

Weitere Infos zum TFT gibt es bei http://www.prad.de (auch für viele andere).


----------



## Damaskus (4. August 2008)

*AW: Schadet die hohe Auflösung der Leistung?*



			
				conny-l2zocker am 11.06.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich möchte dieses Thema mal wieder aufgreifen, da das im aktuellen Heft mit getestet wurde.
> Was haltet ihr von z.B. 25 Zoll oder sogar noch mehr.
> Braucht man da nicht schon ne Geforce mit nem Gibyt? Gibt es dann irgendwelche ruckler?
> Und kann man solche Geräte wirklich unter 500€ bekommen?
> ...



Hallo, ich habe den Acer AL2623W mit 26 Zoll (Auflösung 1920x1200) und da läuft z.b. Age of Conan um mal ein aktuelles Spiel zu nennen selbst mit einer 320 MB Grafikkarte (8800 GTS) mit 30 fps+ auf der nativen Auflösung. Eine 512 MB Grafikkarte wäre sicherlich noch besser, aber mehr als 512MB braucht es derzeit imo nicht für 24", 26" und 28" Geräte bei aktuellen Spielen.


----------



## Zrq84 (19. August 2008)

*Was bedeutet eigentlich...?*

Hallo, ich habe mit tränenden Augen(die ganze Zeit auf den Monitor starren macht müde..  ) dieses Forum durchgelesen und habe leider keine Antwort auf meine Fragen gefunden. (vielleicht habe ich es auch einfach überlesen)

Aber auf was kommt es denn letztendlich an? Mein Optiker hat mir gesagt, dass mehr als 19" schädlich fürs Auge ist, wegen des Winkel auch nachvollziehbar.

Nun möchte ich mir einen 19"er Flachbild kaufen, weiß aber nicht genau, auf welche Werte ich primär achten soll.
Es gibt ja die Auswahl zwischen Helligkeit,Kontrast, Reaktionszeit,Blickwinke: , Panel: TN,...
Da ich selber hin und wieder zu spielen greife, weiß ich, wie viel Gewichtung ich auf die Reaktionszeit legen muss.
Worunter ich mir leider weniger vorstellen kann, sind die Begriffe Kontrast und Helligkeit.
Wo besteht der sichtbare Unterschied zwischen einem Kontrastverhältnis von 1000:1 und 500:1? Ist der höhere Kontrast besser?
Helligkeit kann ich mir nur durch den Gammawert erklären, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Kann mir jemand helfen,auf welche Werte ich beim Kauf achten sollte?

Grüße
Zrq


----------



## olstyle (19. August 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich...?*



			
				Zrq84 am 19.08.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auf was kommt es denn letztendlich an? Mein Optiker hat mir gesagt, dass mehr als 19" schädlich fürs Auge ist, wegen des Winkel auch nachvollziehbar.


Das hängt immer mit dem Abstand zum Bildschirm zusammen. Bei einem größeren Bildschirm muss man halt etwas mehr Abstand halten um ihn ganz überblicken zu können.
Bei einer "normalen" Schreibtischgröße würde ich in der Tat 19Zoll bei 5:4 bzw. 22Zoll bei 16:10 Bildformaten als praktikables Maximum ansehen.



> Es gibt ja die Auswahl zwischen Helligkeit,Kontrast, Reaktionszeit,Blickwinke: , Panel: TN,...
> Da ich selber hin und wieder zu spielen greife, weiß ich, wie viel Gewichtung ich auf die Reaktionszeit legen muss.


Es gibt auf dem Markt eigentlich keinen Bildschirm mit TN-Panel(und das haben alle halbwegs bezahlbaren Modelle) welcher wirklich zu langsam zum spielen ist. Eine Herstellerangabe von bis zu 8ms(entspricht real meist etwas über 20ms) sollte für den Gelegenheitsspieler ausreichen.



> Worunter ich mir leider weniger vorstellen kann, sind die Begriffe Kontrast und Helligkeit.
> Wo besteht der sichtbare Unterschied zwischen einem Kontrastverhältnis von 1000:1 und 500:1? Ist der höhere Kontrast besser?


Desto höher der Kontrast, desto besser können Helligkeitsnuancen wargenommen werden. Es gibt quasi mit zunehmender Qualität mehr Graus zwischen Schwarz und Weiß.
Ein höherer Kontrast ist immer besser, allerdings muss man zwischen "dynamischen Kontrast"(=die Hintergrundbeleuchtung wird dem Bild entsprechend angepasst um einen besseren Kontrast zu erreichen)  und dem eigentlichen Kontrastvermögen des Displays unterschieden. Bei der Kaufentscheidung sollte man in erster Linie auf letzteren Wert achten.



> Helligkeit kann ich mir nur durch den Gammawert erklären, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


Die Helligkeit beschriebt die stärke der Leuchtkraft des Monitors. In einer hellen Umgebung ist diese entscheidend dafür dass man noch etwas auf dem Display erkennen kann.


----------



## Zrq84 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich...?*

Ich möchte mir folgenden Monitor zulegen, da mir dieser von den Werten sehr zusagt:
FSC ScenicView E19-8, 19", 1280x1024, VGA, DVI (S26361-K1279-V300)
http://geizhals.at/a325162.html

Bin ich damit gut beraten?

Gruß
Zrq


----------



## FaStMinD85 (21. September 2008)

D0N-ImperiA am 31.12.2004 02:39 schrieb:
			
		

> fein
> 
> somit dürften hoffentlich die vielen anfragen über TFTs zurückgehen...
> 
> ...



Oder sich nur verlagern...


----------

